# Solved: after start up error message



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

after start up error message 
After i start xp up it goes to message userinit.exe-application error The application failed to initialize properly (oxc0000005) when i click it none of the windows icons come up.tHE ONLY WAY I CAN GET THINGS WORKING IS TO GO TO TASK MANAGER RUN EXPLORER.EXE. Does anyone knw how to get rid of this error permantly.

this message is occuring when i open internet explorer and all other applications

now itts saying rundll32.exe-bad image when it starts up and i cant open internet explorer



thanks guys


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:12:28 PM, on 11/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brccMCtl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\EmoDio\SMSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\opera.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/...ch/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/.../www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://searchsave.com/index.php?sm=home
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/...ch/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/.../www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {BE89472C-B803-4D1D-9A9A-0A63660E0FE3} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (file missing)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: 66.98.148.65 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.98.148.65 auto.search.msn.es
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {26BBC9E7-6D91-4906-8C0E-1A0F57504765} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJBuTnl.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ED58621-F7B2-49CB-8CC9-44F60EA60408} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtRLBSl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: innbanner browser enhancer - {b737faa8-1046-f371-411e-3eea709875cc} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkqttsvemn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C1FEC19E-F893-4b56-9CC7-CFF71BB34693} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rarulfjs.dll
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelperEFO Class - {C514A4E5-E889-4CA8-BE28-CAC7E19F25FE} - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: WhIeHelperObj Class - {c900b400-cdfe-11d3-976a-00e02913a9e0} - C:\Program Files\webHancer\programs\whiehlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: {a0153a66-18f9-e3aa-0f94-5907c35017bd} - {db71053c-7095-49f0-aa3e-9f8166a3510a} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dygxbo.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E2BEA67D-2FB5-4E5F-9FA1-98370264D18F} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXOHYrP.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Copernic Agent - {F2E259E8-0FC8-438C-A6E0-342DD80FA53E} - C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EFOToolbar - {AB26BF6C-BB04-4F00-8F98-BDE786CDE97D} - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSSelectorReinstall] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Acronis Disk Director\oss_reinstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrMfcWnd] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter3] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=2 /w
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSTray] C:\Program Files\Samsung\EmoDio\SMSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Host Process] C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\svchost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [webHancer Agent] C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\whagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vteykhfxcffsm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkqttsvemn.dll" EntryPoint
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: STK018 PNP Monitor.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE Calendar Checker .lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &3D Satellite Search - res://C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll/GoSatteliteSearch.dll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbar...tml?p=ZRman000
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: S&earchSave Web Search - res://C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll/GoWebSearch.dll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search Using Copernic Agent - res://C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.dll/INTEGRATION_MENU_SEARCHEXT
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch Copernic Agent - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Copernic Agent - {688DC797-DC11-46A7-9F1B-445F4F58CE6E} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager...EGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/wind...?1195688322406
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/ge...sh/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3B7EBAEF-6B19-4424-805B-46FC78632DAF}: Domain = nsw.bigpond.net.au
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\__c007E179.dat
O23 - Service: Command Service (cmdService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\T3duZXI\command.exe
O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - MyWebSearch.com - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwssvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Monitor - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Network Monitor\netmon.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe

--
End of file - 11792 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Run HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. 
If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". 
Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 
Click the "Save List" button. 
Copy and paste that list here.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

sorry about that my tower is making noises like its going to blow up


2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Acronis*Disk Director Suite
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 9
Adobe Shockwave Player
Alien Zone 5 v.18.270608
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 6
ASUSUpdate
Azada : Ancient Magic
Barnyard Bucks v6.06
Big Fish Games Client
BigPond Broadband ADSL FAQ
Brother MFL-Pro Suite
Bunny Bucks 5 v.18.270608
Command
Copernic Agent Basic
DVD Suite
EmoDio
EmoDio
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
HouseCall 6.6
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Lame ACM MP3 Codec
LimeWire 4.18.8
LoadIt
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Professional 2007
Microsoft Office Professional 2007 Trial
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Mozilla Firefox (3.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
My Web Search (Popular Screensavers)
Nero 7 Essentials
Network Monitor
Norton PC Checkup
OpenOffice.org Installer 1.0
Opera 9.51
PC Wizard 2008.1.85.2
PowerDVD
PowerProducer
REALTEK GbE & FE Ethernet PCI-E NIC Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RON Tool Innbanner
SAMSUNG CDMA Modem Driver Set
SAMSUNG Mobile Composite Device Software
Samsung Mobile phone USB driver Software
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Software
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Software
Samsung PC Studio 3
Samsung PC Studio 3 USB Driver Installer
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951596)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB951546)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB951338)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB950114)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB951808)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB950113)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Slot_Music 4.5
Slots_Heartbeat 3.0
STK018_V2.01
Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB952142)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb956080)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
webHancer Customer Companion
Windows Defender
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinRAR archiver
Witchy Wins v6.02
XviD MPEG-4 Video Codec
Yahoo! Browser Services
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Internet Mail
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo!7 Toolbar


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

my computer is making such a racket from the tower my system idle process system is going 99 cpu and 28k mem usage at the moment .


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please visit *this webpage* for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that, along with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ComboFix 08-10-14.07 - Administrator 2008-10-15 9:10:24.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.599 [GMT 10:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
* Created a new restore point
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr0.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr1.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\NetMon
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Cache\042CA9B2.swf
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Cache\04316A7E
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Cache\files.ini
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Images\042987C1.urr
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Images\042CA8D7.urr
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Images\042CF041.dat
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Images\042E63F5.dat
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Images\04308723.dat
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Images\0431B5A1.dat
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\ScreenSaver\Images\wrkparam.lst
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\Shared\Cache\CursorManiaBtn.html
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\Shared\Cache\MailStampBtn.html
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\Shared\Cache\MyStationeryBtn.html
C:\Program Files\FunWebProducts\Shared\Cache\SmileyCentralBtn.html
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3BKGERR.JPG
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3CJPEG.DLL
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3HISTSW.DLL
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3HTTPCT.DLL
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3REPROX.DLL
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3SCHMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3SPACER.WMV
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3WALLPP.DAT
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\FWPBUDDY.PNG
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3FFXTBR.JAR
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3FFXTBR.MANIFEST
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3HIGHIN.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3IMPIPE.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3MEDINT.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3NTSTBR.JAR
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3NTSTBR.MANIFEST
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3OUTLCN.DLL
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SKPLAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\NPMYWEBS.DLL
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Avatar\COMMON.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\00DC2A4E.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\00DC2C9F.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\00DC2ED2.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\00DC30E5.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\00DC3346.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\00DC355A
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\0428CC9F.w
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\0428D411
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\0428D72E.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\0428DDC6.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\0428E2C7.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\0428E557.bin
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Cache\files.ini
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\CHECKERS.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\CHESS.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\REVERSI.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\History\search3
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\CM.ICO
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\MFC.ICO
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\PSS.ICO
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\SMILEY.ICO
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\WB.ICO
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\ZWINKY.ICO
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Message\COMMON.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\COMMON.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\DOG.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\FISH.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\KUNGFU.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\LIFEGARD.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\MAID.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\MAILBOX.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\OPERA.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\ROBOT.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\SEDUCT.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\SURFER.F3S
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Settings\prevcfg2.htm
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\Settings\s_pid.dat
C:\Program Files\network monitor
C:\Program Files\network monitor\netmon.exe
C:\Program Files\webhancer
C:\Program Files\webhancer\Programs\sporder.dll
C:\Program Files\webhancer\Programs\webhdll.dll
C:\Program Files\webhancer\Programs\whagent.exe
C:\Program Files\webhancer\Programs\whagent.ini
C:\Program Files\webhancer\Programs\whiehlpr.dll
C:\Program Files\webhancer\Programs\whinstaller.exe
C:\RECYCLER\ADAPT_Installer.exe
C:\Temp\1cb
C:\Temp\1cb\syscheck.log
C:\WINDOWS\BM1fe4ae61.txt
C:\WINDOWS\BM1fe4ae61.xml
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\a.zip
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Setup.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\pskt.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmtd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtqnkhe.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsPFXp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\BcfMVvut.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\BcfMVvut.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bqhwotdc.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\c1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\c1\OLV23U32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbhdkkpy.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CJlnoUtv.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CJlnoUtv.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfepruus.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dygxbo.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fccaArpM.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkqttsvemn.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hmnbndwa.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifdbYRH.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\JkRuvGgh.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\JkRuvGgh.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJBuTnl.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lnTuBJjl.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lSBLRtwa.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lSBLRtwa.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcrh.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlJBUOEW.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSINET.oca
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mTsAGOYb.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mTsAGOYb.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\opnnKCRH.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pac.txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgnaotkw.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PrYHOXbc.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PrYHOXbc.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\x64
C:\WINDOWS\system32\YaHjlnmp.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\YaHjlnmp.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yfjkxeps.ini
C:\WINDOWS\T3duZXI\
C:\WINDOWS\T3duZXI\\asappsrv.dll
C:\WINDOWS\T3duZXI\\command.exe
C:\WINDOWS\T3duZXI\\naxRtrK.vbs
C:\WINDOWS\T3duZXI\command.exe
C:\WINDOWS\uninstall_nmon.vbs

----- BITS: Possible infected sites -----

hxxp://webstore.loadit.com.au
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Legacy_CMDSERVICE
-------\Legacy_MYWEBSEARCHSERVICE
-------\Legacy_NETWORK_MONITOR
-------\Service_cmdService
-------\Service_MyWebSearchService
-------\Service_Network Monitor

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-09-14 to 2008-10-14 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-10-15 08:58 . 2006-10-05 23:09	155,648	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxres.dll
2008-10-15 08:52 . 2004-08-04 22:00	562,176	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fxsst.dll
2008-10-15 08:51 . 2004-05-13 00:39	876,653	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fp4awel.dll
2008-10-15 08:50 . 2008-10-15 08:50	488	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:39 . 2004-08-04 22:00	1,086,058	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\SET56.tmp
2008-10-15 08:39 . 2004-08-04 22:00	1,042,903	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\SET53.tmp
2008-10-15 08:02 . 2008-10-15 08:51	23,392	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nscompat.tlb
2008-10-15 08:02 . 2008-10-15 08:51	16,832	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\amcompat.tlb
2008-10-15 08:01 . 2004-08-04 22:00	16,384	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\isignup.exe
2008-10-15 07:49 . 2004-08-04 22:00	1,086,058	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\SET89.tmp
2008-10-15 07:49 . 2004-08-04 22:00	1,042,903	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\SET86.tmp
2008-10-15 07:49 . 2004-08-04 22:00	13,753	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\SET95.tmp
2008-10-10 23:25 . 2008-10-10 23:25	88,064	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rarulfjs.dll
2008-10-10 10:31 . 2007-12-24 16:37	138,384	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys
2008-10-10 10:29 . 2008-10-10 19:08 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6
2008-10-10 09:48 . 2008-10-10 09:48 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\Sun
2008-10-10 09:44 . 2008-10-10 09:44	0	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
2008-10-10 09:32 . 2008-10-10 09:47 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI
2008-10-05 19:56 . 2008-10-06 12:52 d--------	C:\Program Files\pictures
2008-10-05 19:28 . 2008-10-05 19:37	14,298,221	--a------	C:\Dance Hip Hop Mix - Nelly, Ja Rule, Outkast, Shaggy, Destinys Child, Jlo, Jay-Z, Mystikal, Sysco, Dmx, Snoop Dogg.mp3
2008-10-05 17:39 . 2008-10-06 14:37 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2008-10-05 17:28 . 2008-10-05 17:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\PrivacIE
2008-10-05 17:10 . 2008-10-06 12:52 d----c---	C:\WINDOWS\ie8
2008-10-02 21:23 . 2008-10-02 21:23 d--------	C:\Program Files\Slots_Heartbeat
2008-10-02 21:23 . 2008-10-02 21:23 d--------	C:\Program Files\Slot_Music
2008-10-02 21:22 . 2008-10-05 21:26 d--------	C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup
2008-10-02 12:31 . 2008-10-02 13:32 d--------	C:\$AVG8.VAULT$
2008-10-02 12:25 . 2008-10-02 21:22 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8(2)
2008-10-02 09:08 . 2008-10-10 09:10 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\.housecall6.6
2008-10-02 00:07 . 2008-10-02 00:07	147,456	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbzip10.dll
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-06 12:51 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rontz
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-06 12:51 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\psc
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-02 13:30 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\EV02
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-02 00:03 d--------	C:\Temp\xp34
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-15 09:10 d--------	C:\Temp
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-02 00:03	71,824	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ppwxzhsbzkmu.exe
2008-10-01 16:18 . 2008-10-01 16:18 d--------	C:\ConvertTemp
2008-09-26 21:00 . 2008-09-26 21:00	65	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\FISHUI.INI
2008-09-26 17:39 . 2008-09-26 17:27	24,576	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\sms.db
2008-09-26 16:41 . 2008-09-26 16:42 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\URTTemp
2008-09-26 01:47 . 2008-09-26 18:54 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\DataCast
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31 d--------	C:\Program Files\XviD
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31 d--------	C:\Program Files\Lame MP3 Codec
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2002-12-03 22:13	1,048,576	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\lameACM.acm
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2005-05-03 09:33	299,008	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\LAME_MP3.dll
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31	65,024	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\IFinst26.exe
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2004-12-10 21:29	401	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\lame_acm.xml
2008-09-25 22:30 . 2008-09-25 22:30 d--------	C:\Program Files\MarkAny
2008-09-25 16:04 . 2008-09-25 16:04 dr-------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Brother
2008-09-22 07:55 . 2008-09-22 07:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\LoadIt
2008-09-22 07:52 . 2004-08-04 22:00	221,184	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpns.dll
2008-09-21 21:13 . 2008-10-15 09:03 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\LimeWire
2008-09-21 21:12 . 2008-09-21 21:12 d--hs----	C:\WINDOWS\ftpcache
2008-09-20 15:19 . 2008-09-26 17:35	33	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\Multimedia manager.INI
2008-09-19 08:28 . 2008-09-19 08:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\System
2008-09-19 08:28 . 2008-09-19 09:17 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\SmartDraw
2008-09-19 08:19 . 2008-09-19 08:28 d--------	C:\Program Files\SmartDraw 2009
2008-09-18 16:57 . 2008-09-18 16:57 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion
2008-09-18 16:57 . 2008-09-18 16:58 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Yahoo!
2008-09-18 09:55 . 2008-09-28 09:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo!
2008-09-18 09:54 . 2008-09-18 09:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
2008-09-17 09:21 . 2008-09-17 09:25 d--h-----	C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp
2008-09-17 09:21 . 2008-09-17 09:21 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\Logs
2008-09-15 10:57 . 2008-09-15 10:57 d--------	C:\Program Files\SonicWallES

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-10-10 14:19	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2008-10-09 23:01	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2008-10-09 22:37	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\IncrediMail
2008-10-02 03:20	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\STK018_V2.01
2008-09-27 04:20	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Ahead
2008-09-26 07:23	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-09-25 15:46	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Samsung
2008-09-25 12:44	348,160	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcr71.dll
2008-09-24 22:07	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2008-09-24 11:22	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Pokie Magic Games
2008-09-24 11:20	---------	d---a-w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2008-09-21 11:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\ArcSoft
2008-09-08 13:42	5,632	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\StarOpen.sys
2008-09-08 12:39	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberLink
2008-09-08 12:39	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\CyberLink
2008-09-02 17:03	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works
2008-09-02 02:10	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Office Genuine Advantage
2008-08-31 14:25	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Eagleslots Games
2008-08-30 00:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\NOS
2008-08-30 00:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NOS
2008-08-28 12:42	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Sun
2008-08-28 12:42	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Java
2008-08-28 12:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2008-08-22 01:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 01:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 00:57	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 00:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft
2008-08-22 00:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\ArcSoft
2008-08-21 15:43	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Amaranth Games
2008-08-21 15:39	0	----a-w	C:\Program Files\temp01
2008-08-20 04:52	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\FriendsReunited Games
2008-08-17 04:00	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\PC Wizard 2008
2008-08-14 14:19	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-07-31 00:41	68,616	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XAPOFX1_1.dll
2008-07-31 00:41	238,088	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactengine3_2.dll
2008-07-31 00:40	509,448	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XAudio2_2.dll
2008-07-18 12:10	45,768	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
2008-07-18 12:07	270,880	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mucltui.dll
2008-07-18 12:07	210,976	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
2008-07-16 04:17	1,082,880	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\AutoPartNt.exe
2008-06-20 06:04	32,768	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012008062020080621\index.dat
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{C1FEC19E-F893-4b56-9CC7-CFF71BB34693}]
2008-10-10 23:25	88064	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rarulfjs.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{C514A4E5-E889-4CA8-BE28-CAC7E19F25FE}]
2008-10-10 09:44	274432	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{AB26BF6C-BB04-4F00-8F98-BDE786CDE97D}"= "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll" [2008-10-10 274432]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IncrediMail"="C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe" [2008-09-24 243072]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 15360]
"Messenger (Yahoo!)"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" [2008-09-19 4347120]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IMJPMIG8.1"="C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" [2004-08-04 208952]
"PHIME2002ASync"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" [2004-08-04 455168]
"PHIME2002A"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" [2004-08-04 455168]
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 155648]
"RemoteControl"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe" [2006-11-23 56928]
"LanguageShortcut"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe" [2006-12-05 54832]
"OSSelectorReinstall"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Acronis Disk Director\oss_reinstall.exe" [2006-04-12 1261475]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-06-12 34672]
"BrMfcWnd"="C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe" [2006-03-28 622592]
"SetDefPrt"="C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe" [2005-01-26 49152]
"ControlCenter3"="C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe" [2006-04-10 61440]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe" [2008-06-10 144784]
"SMSTray"="C:\Program Files\Samsung\EmoDio\SMSTray.exe" [2008-06-23 479232]
"MSPY2002"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe" [2004-08-04 59392]
"IgfxTray"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2006-10-05 98304]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2006-10-05 114688]
"Persistence"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2006-10-05 94208]
"SkyTel"="SkyTel.EXE" [2007-04-04 C:\WINDOWS\SkyTel.exe]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2007-04-10 C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.exe]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE" [2004-08-04 15360]

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
LimeWire On Startup.lnk - D:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe [2008-01-11 147456]

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{88485281-8b4b-4f8d-9ede-82e29a064277}"= "C:\PROGRA~1\MarkAny\CONTEN~1\MACSMA~1.DLL" [2004-11-23 192512]

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"D:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"D:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"D:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\muzapp.exe"=
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator\\My Documents\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=

S3 AtcL002;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet Controller;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\l251x86.sys [2007-06-21 29696]
S3 ss_bus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Device 1.0 driver (WDM);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_bus.sys [2005-08-30 58320]
S3 ss_mdfl;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Filter;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_mdfl.sys [2005-08-30 8304]
S3 ss_mdm;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Drivers;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_mdm.sys [2005-08-30 94000]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{84937b6a-988b-11dc-95d2-001b11ba634a}]
\Shell\AutoRun\command - F:\LaunchU3.exe -a
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2008-10-14 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job
- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe [2006-11-03 18:20]

2008-10-14 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SDMsgUpdate (TE).job
- C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\Messages\SDNotify.exe [2008-08-11 07:29]
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

BHO-{26BBC9E7-6D91-4906-8C0E-1A0F57504765} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJBuTnl.dll
BHO-{6ED58621-F7B2-49CB-8CC9-44F60EA60408} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtRLBSl.dll
BHO-{b737faa8-1046-f371-411e-3eea709875cc} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkqttsvemn.dll
BHO-{E2BEA67D-2FB5-4E5F-9FA1-98370264D18F} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXOHYrP.dll
HKCU-Run-Uniblue RegistryBooster 2 - C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
HKLM-Run-MyWebSearch Plugin - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL
HKLM-Run-My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe
HKLM-Run-vteykhfxcffsm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkqttsvemn.dll

.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
FireFox -: Profile - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\l11ea3wu.default\
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Opera\program\plugins\NPOFF12.DLL
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Shared\npYState.dll
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-10-15 09:16:43
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-10-15 9:22:10 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-10-14 23:22:06

Pre-Run: 63,244,353,536 bytes free
Post-Run: 64,149,434,368 bytes free

386	--- E O F ---	2008-10-12 12:37:06


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:26:29 AM, on 15/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\opera.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://searchsave.com/index.php?sm=home
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {BE89472C-B803-4D1D-9A9A-0A63660E0FE3} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C1FEC19E-F893-4b56-9CC7-CFF71BB34693} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rarulfjs.dll
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelperEFO Class - {C514A4E5-E889-4CA8-BE28-CAC7E19F25FE} - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Copernic Agent - {F2E259E8-0FC8-438C-A6E0-342DD80FA53E} - C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EFOToolbar - {AB26BF6C-BB04-4F00-8F98-BDE786CDE97D} - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSSelectorReinstall] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Acronis Disk Director\oss_reinstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrMfcWnd] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter3] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSTray] C:\Program Files\Samsung\EmoDio\SMSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: STK018 PNP Monitor.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE Calendar Checker .lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &3D Satellite Search - res://C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll/GoSatteliteSearch.dll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZRman000
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: S&earchSave Web Search - res://C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll/GoWebSearch.dll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search Using Copernic Agent - res://C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.dll/INTEGRATION_MENU_SEARCHEXT
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch Copernic Agent - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Copernic Agent - {688DC797-DC11-46A7-9F1B-445F4F58CE6E} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager_dev/plugin/IEGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1195688322406
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3B7EBAEF-6B19-4424-805B-46FC78632DAF}: Domain = nsw.bigpond.net.au
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe

--
End of file - 8485 bytes

is this right thankyou for the help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I would highly recommend UNINSTALLING Limewire.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ok i will do that now


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ok i got rid of it what should i do now thanks aca candy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: Cybertech will be back with you in the morning. She's off line right now.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ok thankyou


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: You're welcome. Have a pleasant evening.

Oops, I see you're on the other side of the pond  so, have a pleasant whatever the hour is there now


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

same to you its 2.06 pm here


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download suspicious file packer from http://www.safer-networking.org/en/tools/index.html and unzip it to desktop, open it & paste in the list of files below and when it has created the archive on your desktop.

Please upload that to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?board=1.0 so it can be examined.

*C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll*

Just press new topic, fill in the needed details and post a link to your post here & then press the browse button and then navigate to & select the files on your computer, When the file is listed in the window press send to upload the file.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the quote box below into it:


> KILLALL::
> 
> File::
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\rarulfjs.dll
> ...


Save the file to you desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply.

I don't see any anti-virus software running. 
Look in the *TSG Library of Knowledge* for suggestions. Some are purchased and some are free. Pick one and get your system protected.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._

Please do an online scan with Kaspersky WebScanner

Kaspersky online scanner uses JAVA tecnology to perform the scan. If you do not have the latest JAVA version, follow the instrutions below under *Upgrading Java*, to download and install the latest vesion.


Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button.
It will start downloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*.
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*.
Make sure the following is checked. 
*Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs 
[*]Archives
[*]Mail databases*

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*.
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*.
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*.
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button.
Please post this log in your next reply.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

http://thespykiller.co.uk/index.php/topic,7152.msg28491.html#msg28491

hi is this it


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great! Thank you for the upload. I'll have that checked. In the mean time you can proceed with my next instructions, post 17.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Do you know where that toolbar came from?


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ComboFix 08-10-15.01 - Administrator 2008-10-16 6:59:05.2 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.545 [GMT 10:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\CFScript.txt
* Created a new restore point

FILE ::
C:\WINDOWS\SET53.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SET56.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SET86.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SET89.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SET95.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rarulfjs.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\Temp\xp34
C:\Temp\xp34\cPH.log
C:\WINDOWS\SET53.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SET56.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SET86.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SET89.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SET95.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ppwxzhsbzkmu.exe\
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rarulfjs.dll

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-09-15 to 2008-10-15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-10-15 08:58 . 2006-10-05 23:09	155,648	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxres.dll
2008-10-15 08:52 . 2004-08-04 22:00	562,176	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fxsst.dll
2008-10-15 08:51 . 2004-05-13 00:39	876,653	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fp4awel.dll
2008-10-15 08:50 . 2008-10-15 08:50	488	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:02 . 2008-10-15 08:51	23,392	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nscompat.tlb
2008-10-15 08:02 . 2008-10-15 08:51	16,832	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\amcompat.tlb
2008-10-15 08:01 . 2004-08-04 22:00	16,384	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\isignup.exe
2008-10-10 10:31 . 2007-12-24 16:37	138,384	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys
2008-10-10 10:29 . 2008-10-10 19:08 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6
2008-10-10 09:48 . 2008-10-10 09:48 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\Sun
2008-10-10 09:44 . 2008-10-10 09:44	0	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
2008-10-10 09:32 . 2008-10-10 09:47 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI
2008-10-05 19:56 . 2008-10-06 12:52 d--------	C:\Program Files\pictures
2008-10-05 19:28 . 2008-10-05 19:37	14,298,221	--a------	C:\Dance Hip Hop Mix - Nelly, Ja Rule, Outkast, Shaggy, Destinys Child, Jlo, Jay-Z, Mystikal, Sysco, Dmx, Snoop Dogg.mp3
2008-10-05 17:39 . 2008-10-06 14:37 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2008-10-05 17:28 . 2008-10-05 17:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\PrivacIE
2008-10-05 17:10 . 2008-10-06 12:52 d----c---	C:\WINDOWS\ie8
2008-10-02 21:22 . 2008-10-05 21:26 d--------	C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup
2008-10-02 12:31 . 2008-10-02 13:32 d--------	C:\$AVG8.VAULT$
2008-10-02 12:25 . 2008-10-02 21:22 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8(2)
2008-10-02 09:08 . 2008-10-10 09:10 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\.housecall6.6
2008-10-02 00:07 . 2008-10-02 00:07	147,456	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbzip10.dll
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-06 12:51 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rontz
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-06 12:51 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\psc
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-02 13:30 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\EV02
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-16 06:59 d--------	C:\Temp
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-02 00:03	71,824	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ppwxzhsbzkmu.exe
2008-10-01 16:18 . 2008-10-01 16:18 d--------	C:\ConvertTemp
2008-09-26 21:00 . 2008-09-26 21:00	65	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\FISHUI.INI
2008-09-26 17:39 . 2008-09-26 17:27	24,576	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\sms.db
2008-09-26 16:41 . 2008-09-26 16:42 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\URTTemp
2008-09-26 01:47 . 2008-09-26 18:54 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\DataCast
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31 d--------	C:\Program Files\XviD
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31 d--------	C:\Program Files\Lame MP3 Codec
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2002-12-03 22:13	1,048,576	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\lameACM.acm
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2005-05-03 09:33	299,008	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\LAME_MP3.dll
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31	65,024	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\IFinst26.exe
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2004-12-10 21:29	401	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\lame_acm.xml
2008-09-25 22:30 . 2008-09-25 22:30 d--------	C:\Program Files\MarkAny
2008-09-25 16:04 . 2008-09-25 16:04 dr-------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Brother
2008-09-22 07:55 . 2008-09-22 07:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\LoadIt
2008-09-22 07:52 . 2004-08-04 22:00	221,184	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpns.dll
2008-09-21 21:13 . 2008-10-15 09:19 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\LimeWire
2008-09-21 21:12 . 2008-09-21 21:12 d--hs----	C:\WINDOWS\ftpcache
2008-09-20 15:19 . 2008-09-26 17:35	33	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\Multimedia manager.INI
2008-09-19 08:28 . 2008-09-19 08:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\System
2008-09-19 08:28 . 2008-09-19 09:17 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\SmartDraw
2008-09-19 08:19 . 2008-09-19 08:28 d--------	C:\Program Files\SmartDraw 2009
2008-09-18 16:57 . 2008-09-18 16:57 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion
2008-09-18 16:57 . 2008-09-18 16:58 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Yahoo!
2008-09-18 09:55 . 2008-09-28 09:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo!
2008-09-18 09:54 . 2008-09-18 09:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
2008-09-17 09:21 . 2008-09-17 09:25 d--h-----	C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp
2008-09-17 09:21 . 2008-09-17 09:21 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\Logs
2008-09-15 10:57 . 2008-09-15 10:57 d--------	C:\Program Files\SonicWallES

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-10-10 14:19	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2008-10-09 23:01	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2008-10-09 22:37	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\IncrediMail
2008-10-02 03:20	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\STK018_V2.01
2008-09-27 04:20	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Ahead
2008-09-26 07:23	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-09-25 15:46	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Samsung
2008-09-24 22:07	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2008-09-24 11:20	---------	d---a-w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2008-09-21 11:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\ArcSoft
2008-09-08 13:42	5,632	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\StarOpen.sys
2008-09-08 12:39	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberLink
2008-09-08 12:39	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\CyberLink
2008-09-02 17:03	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works
2008-09-02 02:10	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Office Genuine Advantage
2008-08-30 00:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\NOS
2008-08-30 00:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NOS
2008-08-28 12:42	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Sun
2008-08-28 12:42	--------- d-----w	C:\Program Files\Java
2008-08-28 12:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2008-08-22 01:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 01:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 00:57	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 00:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft
2008-08-22 00:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\ArcSoft
2008-08-21 15:43	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Amaranth Games
2008-08-21 15:39	0	----a-w	C:\Program Files\temp01
2008-08-20 04:52	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\FriendsReunited Games
2008-08-17 04:00	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\PC Wizard 2008
2008-06-20 06:04	32,768	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012008062020080621\index.dat
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Look )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

---- Directory of c:\Program Files\temp01 ----

c:\Program Files\temp01\

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{C514A4E5-E889-4CA8-BE28-CAC7E19F25FE}]
2008-10-10 09:44	274432	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IncrediMail"="C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe" [2008-09-24 243072]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 15360]
"Messenger (Yahoo!)"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" [2008-09-19 4347120]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IMJPMIG8.1"="C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" [2004-08-04 208952]
"PHIME2002ASync"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" [2004-08-04 455168]
"PHIME2002A"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" [2004-08-04 455168]
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 155648]
"RemoteControl"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe" [2006-11-23 56928]
"LanguageShortcut"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe" [2006-12-05 54832]
"OSSelectorReinstall"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Acronis Disk Director\oss_reinstall.exe" [2006-04-12 1261475]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-06-12 34672]
"BrMfcWnd"="C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe" [2006-03-28 622592]
"SetDefPrt"="C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe" [2005-01-26 49152]
"ControlCenter3"="C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe" [2006-04-10 61440]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe" [2008-06-10 144784]
"SMSTray"="C:\Program Files\Samsung\EmoDio\SMSTray.exe" [2008-06-23 479232]
"MSPY2002"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe" [2004-08-04 59392]
"IgfxTray"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2006-10-05 98304]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2006-10-05 114688]
"Persistence"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2006-10-05 94208]
"SkyTel"="SkyTel.EXE" [2007-04-04 C:\WINDOWS\SkyTel.exe]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2007-04-10 C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.exe]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE" [2004-08-04 15360]

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{88485281-8b4b-4f8d-9ede-82e29a064277}"= "C:\PROGRA~1\MarkAny\CONTEN~1\MACSMA~1.DLL" [2004-11-23 192512]

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"D:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"D:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\muzapp.exe"=

S3 AtcL002;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet Controller;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\l251x86.sys [2007-06-21 29696]
S3 ss_bus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Device 1.0 driver (WDM);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_bus.sys [2005-08-30 58320]
S3 ss_mdfl;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Filter;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_mdfl.sys [2005-08-30 8304]
S3 ss_mdm;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Drivers;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_mdm.sys [2005-08-30 94000]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{84937b6a-988b-11dc-95d2-001b11ba634a}]
\Shell\AutoRun\command - F:\LaunchU3.exe -a
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2008-10-15 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job
- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe [2006-11-03 18:20]

2008-10-15 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SDMsgUpdate (TE).job
- C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\Messages\SDNotify.exe [2008-08-11 07:29]
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-10-16 07:04:06
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-10-16 7:09:18 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-10-15 21:08:38
ComboFix2.txt 2008-10-14 23:22:11

Pre-Run: 64,765,485,056 bytes free
Post-Run: 64,759,517,184 bytes free

213	--- E O F ---	2008-10-12 12:37:06


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

no i dont the tower is still making a racket is that normal as it used to go very quiet and the system idle process is going at 99 cpu.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

soory thanks for helping do i delete any of the files on desktop 
now


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.28
Database version: 1274
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

16/10/2008 8:03:18 AM
mbam-log-2008-10-16 (08-03-18).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 46903
Time elapsed: 4 minute(s), 49 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 93
Registry Values Infected: 2
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.datacontrol.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historykillerscheduler (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historykillerscheduler.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historyswattercontrolbar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historyswattercontrolbar.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu.2 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.iecookiesmanager (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.iecookiesmanager.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.killerobjmanager (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.killerobjmanager.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswatterbarbutton (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswatterbarbutton.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswattersettingscontrol (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswattersettingscontrol.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.chatsessionplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.chatsessionplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.htmlpanel (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.htmlpanel.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.outlookaddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.outlookaddin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.pseudotransparentplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.pseudotransparentplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.settingsplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.settingsplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.toolbarplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.toolbarplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\screensavercontrol.screensaverinstaller (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\screensavercontrol.screensaverinstaller.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07b18eaa-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07b18eac-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1093995a-ba37-41d2-836e-091067c4ad17} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{120927bf-1700-43bc-810f-fab92549b390} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{17de5e5e-bfe3-4e83-8e1f-8755795359ec} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1f52a5fa-a705-4415-b975-88503b291728} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{247a115f-06c2-4fb3-967d-2d62d3cf4f0a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2e3537fc-cf2f-4f56-af54-5a6a3dd375cc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2e9937fc-cf2f-4f56-af54-5a6a3dd375cc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e1656ed-f60e-4597-b6aa-b6a58e171495} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e53e2cb-86db-4a4a-8bd9-ffeb7a64df82} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e720451-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e720453-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63d0ed2b-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63d0ed2d-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6e74766c-4d93-4cc0-96d1-47b8e07ff9ca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{72ee7f04-15bd-4845-a005-d6711144d86a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{741de825-a6f0-4497-9aa6-8023cf9b0fff} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d291-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d293-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d295-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d297-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{90449521-d834-4703-bb4e-d3aa44042ff8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{991aac62-b100-47ce-8b75-253965244f69} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{a626cdbd-3d13-4f78-b819-440a28d7e8fc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{bbabdc90-f3d5-4801-863a-ee6ae529862d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{cf54be1c-9359-4395-8533-1657cf209cfe} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{d6ff3684-ad3b-48eb-bbb4-b9e6c5a355c1} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{de38c398-b328-4f4c-a3ad-1b5e4ed93477} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e342af55-b78a-4cd0-a2bb-da7f52d9d25e} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e342af55-b78a-4cd0-a2bb-da7f52d9d25f} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e79dfbc9-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e79dfbcb-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{eb9e5c1c-b1f9-4c2b-be8a-27d6446fdaf8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{f87d7fb5-9dc5-4c8c-b998-d8dfe02e2978} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e79dfbca-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{d518921a-4a03-425e-9873-b9a71756821e} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{07b18ea0-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{0d26bc71-a633-4e71-ad31-eadc3a1b6a3a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{29d67d3c-509a-4544-903f-c8c1b8236554} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{3e720450-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{7473d290-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{8ca01f0e-987c-49c3-b852-2f1ac4a7094c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{8e6f1830-9607-4440-8530-13be7c4b1d14} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{c8cecde3-1ae1-4c4a-ad82-6d5b00212144} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{e47caee0-deea-464a-9326-3f2801535a4d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{e79dfbc0-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{f42228fb-e84e-479e-b922-fbbd096e792c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{e79dfbca-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{59c7fc09-1c83-4648-b3e6-003d2bbc7481} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{68af847f-6e91-45dd-9b68-d6a12c30e5d7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9170b96c-28d4-4626-8358-27e6caeef907} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{d1a71fa0-ff48-48dd-9b6d-7a13a3e42127} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{ddb1968e-ead6-40fd-8dae-ff14757f60c7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{f138d901-86f0-4383-99b6-9cdd406036da} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\RunDll32Policy\f3ScrCtr.dll (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Schemes\f3pss (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWebSearch bar Uninstall (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Fun Web Products (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Fun Web Products (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\&Search\ (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\Sources\f3PopularScreensavers (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Are you doing the Kaspersky scan now?


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah can you tell me how do you disable avira antivirus like when im scanning kaspersky.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure but try right clicking on the icon in the system tray and see if disable is an option.
It's on this page: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic114351.html 
In the system tray on the bottom right hand corner and look for an open white umbrella on red background 
right click it-> untick the option AntiVir Guard enable.
You should now see a closed, white umbrella on a red background


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ok i done that its scanning the computer now.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

i cant post it as it is to long


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You'll need to break it up in parts


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER 7 REPORT
Thursday, October 16, 2008
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner 7 version: 7.0.25.0
Program database last update: Wednesday, October 15, 2008 18:40:10
Records in database: 1314132
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan settings:
Scan using the following database: extended
Scan archives: yes
Scan mail databases: yes

Scan area - My Computer:
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\

Scan statistics:
Files scanned: 162073
Threat name: 5
Infected objects: 2609
Suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan: 02:24:29


File name / Threat name / Threats count
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\#1 Video Converter 4.2.12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\#1 Video Converter 4.2.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\.45 (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\0-Strike LANState Pro 4.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\007 Casino Royale (1967).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\10,000 BC (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\10-Strike LANState Pro 4.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\100 Feet (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\100 Greatest Science Discoveries of All Time.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\101 Driving Songs (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\101 Driving Songs.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\17 Kids and Counting - S01E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\190 Spice Fonts Collection.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\1920 (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\1Click Dvd Converter 1.0.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\1Click DVD Copy v5.5.1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\1CLICK DVDtoiPod v1.2.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\2 Minutes Later (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\2 The Next Level (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\21 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\27 Dresses (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3 Doors Down - 3 Doors Down (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3 Pigs and A Baby (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\300 (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\305 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\321 Video Converter 1.2.23.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3D AngryMan v1.0 ScreenSaver.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3D AngryMan v1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3D Driving School 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3D Home Architect Design Deluxe v8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck 1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3D World Atlas 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3D-Album Commercial Suite v3.28.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3Delight For XSI Studio v1.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3DMark Vantage Professional v1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3DNA Desktop 1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\3DNA Desktop V1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\50 First Dates (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\90210 - S01E01-E07.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\90210 - S01E07.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\90210 - Season 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\A Broken Life (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\A-Z Video Converter Profession 7.77.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\A-Z Video Converter Profession v7.77.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\A-Z Video Converter Ultimate v6.88.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\a.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

AAA and Network Security for Mobile Access.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Abdio PDF Editor 8.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Absolute Video Converter 3.0.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Absolute Video to Audio Converter 3.1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Acala DVD Creator 3.0.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Acala DVD Ripper 3.0.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Acala DVD Ripper Professional 5.7.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Acala DVD Ripper Professional v5.7.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Acala Video mp3 Ripper 3.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Accepted (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Access Manager for Windows 8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Accessory Software Data Quik 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Accessory Software File Viewer 7.0.DC0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Accessory Software Picture Organizer 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - Ballbreaker.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - Black Ice (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - Flick of the Switch.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - For Those About to Rock.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - High Voltage.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - Highway to Hell.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - T.N.T.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - The Razors Edge.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC - Who Made Who.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDC Black Ice (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDSee Photo Manager 2009 11.0.85.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDSee Photo Manager 2009 11.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDSee Photo Manager 2009 v11.0.85.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDSee Photo Manager 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDSee Pro 2 2.5.335.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDSee Pro 2.5.335.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ACDSee Pro v2.5.332.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ace Combat Advance (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ace Frehley Center Stage Atlanta, GA (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ace Frehley Sauget, IL St. Louis (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ace Mega Codec Pack v.6.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ace of Lighting (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ace Pro Screensaver Creator 3.51.30.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ace Ventura Pet Detective (1994).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AceBIT Password Depot v3.2.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Acoustica Premium 4.1.0.377.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Acronis True Image 9.1 Server.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ActivateState Perl Dev Kit Pro 7.3.0.287519.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Active Boot Disk Suite 4.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Active BootDisk 4.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Active Desktop Calendar 7.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Active Desktop Calendar 7.60 Build 080.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Active Desktop Calendar 7.60 Build 080923.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Active Desktop Calendar 7.60.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Active Desktop Calendar.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Active Video Splitter v1.8.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\[email protected] BootDisk v4.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ActiveState Perl Dev Kit Pro 7.3.0.287519.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Activition Anthology (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Actual Reminder Talk Weather 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Acunetix Web Vulnerability Scanner Ent.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AD Sound Recorder 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ad-Aware 2008 Professional v7.1.0.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ad-Aware Pro 7.1.0.11 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AdminToys Suite 2008 1.1.1100.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AdminToys Suite 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Acrobat 9 Professional Extended.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Acrobat Reader 9.0 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Acrobat Reader 9.0 lite (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Air 1.0.7.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Atmosphere Builder 1.0 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Creative Suite CS4 - Master Collection.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Director 11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Dreamweaver CS3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Dreamweaver CS4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Dreamweaver v10.0 Build 3963 CS4 Beta.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Fireworks CS3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Fireworks CS4 Premium.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Flash CS3 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Flash CS4 Pro 10.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Flash CS4 Professional With Patch.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Flash CS4 v10.0 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Flash CS4 v10.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Flash CS4 v10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Macromedia Dreamweaver 8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop 7 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop CS3 - (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop CS3 Extended 10.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop CS3 Extended.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop CS3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop CS4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2.1 32.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom v2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom v2.1.508271.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Premiere Elements 7.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Premiere Elements v7.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adobe Visual Communicator 3.0.3129.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adrosoft AD Sound Recorder v3.7.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AdsGone Spyware and Popup Killer 7.1.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Adulthood (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced HostMonitor 7.52.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced Parental.Control 1.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced PC Tweaker 2008 3.5 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced PC Tweaker 2008 4.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced PC Tweaker 2008 4.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced PC Tweaker 2008 v4.1.0 WinAll.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced PC Tweaker 2008 v4.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced PC Tweaker v4.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced RAR Repair 1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced Uninstaller PRO 9.5.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced Uninstaller PRO v9.5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Advanced Uninstaller PRO v9.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Aesop GIF Creator v2.0.715.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Afghan Knights (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\After Sex (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Agendus for Outlook Edition 5.4.Build.1651.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Aglare Music Converter Platinum 6.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Agnitum Outpost Security Suite Pro 200.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ahead Nero 7.10.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ahead Nero Burning Rom 9.0.9.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ahead Nero Burning ROM v9.0.9.4 Multilingual.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ahead Nero Burning Rom v9.0.9.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

maker.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AI RoboForm 6.9.91.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AI Roboform Pro 6.9.90.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AI Roboform Pro 6.9.91.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AI Roboform Pro v6.9.96.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Aimersoft DVD Creator v1.1.19.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Aimersoft DVD Studio Pack 1.8.0.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AIMP 2.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AIS Backup v2.6.2.327.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AKAI 1000 Sound Effects.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Akon ndash; Trouble.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Alchemy Mindworks Text Effects 2 Plugin.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Alcohol Audio 180%.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Aleo MP3 to SWF Converter 2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Aleo Photo Collage Maker 1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Algolab Photo Vector 1.98.78.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Alive iPhone Video Converter 434.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Alive iPhone Video Converter.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\All About Woman - The Encyclopedia of Seduction.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\All Office Converter Pro 4.0 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Allok Software Products 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Allok Video To MP4 Converter v5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Almeza MultiSet Pro v6.2.0.795.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Alone In the Dark 5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Altdo DVD Ripper Diamond 8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Alvin and the Chipmunks (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Amadis DVD Ripper v3.7.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Amadis Video Converter Suite v3.7.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ambient Design ArtRage v2.5.19.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\American Dad - S04E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\American Girl Mia Goes for Great.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anaconda 3 the Offspring (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Andrew Johnston - One Voice.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Andy Williams - Music to Watch Girls By.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anfibia Deskman v8.1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Animalia - Welcome to the Kingdom (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Animated Powerpoint Templates.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anime Studio Pro v5.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anime Wallpapers.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anonymous Mailer Cum Email Bumber.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anonymous Web Surfing 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Antechinus Audio Editor v2.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anti-Trojan Elite 4.1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anti-Trojan Elite 4.1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Anti-Trojan Elite 4.1.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Antivari Di English-Serbian Dictionary 1.0.058 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AntiVir Premium 8.1.0.367.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Any Video Converter Free 2.6.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Any Video Converter Pro 2.62.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AnyDVDAnyDVD HD 6.4.7.0 Beta.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AnyReader 2.7 Build 227.zip.bac_a03388


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AnyTV 2.23.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AoA Advanced X Video Converter 5.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AoA Advanced X Video Converter v5.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AP English Literature For Dummies.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Apollo No1 DVD Ripper 8.0.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Apple QuickTime Pro v7.4.1.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Apple Safari 3.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AquaLot Bilanguage 1.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Arabic For Dummies.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Arbol - Pepsi Music (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Arc Dvd Copy 1.5.38.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Archmage (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Arcsoft Photo Studio 5.5.0.38 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ArcSoft PhotoStudio Darkroom 1.7.0.110.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ares Ultra 4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ArGoSoft Mail Server dotNet 1.0.5.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Arles Image Web Page Creator 8.0.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Armand Van Helden You Don#039;t Know Me (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Article Submitter 1.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo AntiSpy Ware 2.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo AntiSpyWare 2.02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo AntiSpyWare v2.02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo Antivirus 1.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo ClipFinder 1.47.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo ClipFisher 1.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo ClipFisher 1.15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo ClipFisher 1.16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo ClipFisher v1.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo ClipFisher v1.15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo ClipFisher v1.16 Bilingual.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo ClipFisher v1.16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo Core Tuner 1.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo Core Tuner V1.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo Cover Studio 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo Magic Defrag 2.08.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 5 v5.09.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 5.09.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Astrogemini Around the World Paris Scr.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Atomic Alarm Clock 5.85.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Atomic Alarm Clock v5.85.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Atomix Virtual DJ Pro 5.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Audio Studio Gold v7.4.10.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AudioRecorder Titanium 6.0.2 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Aurora Web Editor 2008 Professional 5.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Aurora Web Editor 2008 Professional v5.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AusLogics BoostSpeed 4.1.1.105.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Auslogics Visual Style 3.1.15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ausologics Boost Speed v4.1.4.135.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Australian Paper Crafts N.38 (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Auto Gordian Knot v2.45.zip.bac_a03388


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Auto Shutdown Pro 5.0.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Auto Shutdown Pro 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Auto Social Poster - Version 2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AutoCAD 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Autodata 3.18.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Autodesk Portfoliowall v2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AutoDWG DWGSee Pro v2.87.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AutoRoute2006.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AutoRun Design Specialty v9.0.2.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AutoRun Typhoon Pro 4.0.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AutoRun Typhoon Professional v4.0.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AutoScreenRecorder Pro v3.0.323.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AutoShutdown Pro 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AV Music Morpher Gold 4.0.68.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AV Music Morpher Gold v4.0.68.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avaide DVD Ripper v1.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avanquest Autosave Essentials 3.0.209.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avanquest MyLogo Maker 2.0 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avanquest Ringtone Media Studio v3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avanquest Transfer Your PC Deluxe 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avast ! Antivirus Pro 4.8.1201.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avast Antivirus Pro 4.8.1229.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avast! Pro 4.7.1098.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avast! Pro Edition 4.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avenger Complete Collection (2003) Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AVG Anti Virus 8.1 and Anti Spyware.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avg Anti Virus Pro 8.0.164.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AVG Anti-Malware 7.5.523.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AVG Antivirus 8.0 Pro Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AVG Antivirus Pro 8.0.138 Serial.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AVG Internet Security 8Anti-Virus.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AVG Internet SecurityAnti-Virus Pro 8.0.164.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AVI2Flash Convertor v1.4.315.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avid Media Composer v3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avira AntiVir Personal 8.1.00.331 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avira Premium Security Suite 8.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Avs Video Tools 5.6.1.7.1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\AVS Video Tools 5.6.1.715.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Awake (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Axialis IconWorkshop 6.31.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\B-Boy (PSP).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\B.B.King - One Kind Favor (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Babel (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Baby Blimp 1.2.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Baby Blues (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Babylon A.D (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Babylon Pro 7.0.3.13.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Babylon.A.D (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bachna Ae Haseeno (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Backdraft (1991).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Backup4All Pro 3.11.300.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Baja Bosanac (2007) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bandwidth Monitor


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

3.4.757.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Barcode Maker v5.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BasICColor Display 4.1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Batch Watermark Creator 6.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Batch Watermark Creator v6.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Batman Forever (1995).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Batman Gotham Knight (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Batman Returns (1992).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Batman the Dark Knight (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BayGenie eBay Auction Sniper Pro v3.1.8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BearShare 5.2.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beat of Summer 2008 (2CD).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beats.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beauty and the Beast (1991).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beepa Fraps 2.9.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beetle Juice (1988).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Behind Enemy Lines (2001).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beijing 2008 Olympics Synchronized Swimming.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beijing Official Mobile Game (240x320).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bela Ladja - S02E26-E32 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ben X (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beowulf (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Berserk - Season 1 (1998) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Best Vista Tune.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beverly Hills Chihuahua (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beyond Compare Pro 3.0.7.9037.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beyond Compare Pro v3.0.7.9037.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Beyond Compare Pro v3.0.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Big Hack Pack 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Big Stan (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bill Haley amp; The Comets - The Very Best of (1999).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Billionaire II 1.0.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bionic Commando Rearmed - DarkCoder.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BitDefender Antivirus 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BitDefender Internet Security 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BitDefender Total SecurityAntivirus 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Black Belt (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Black Ribbon (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blackfly aka the Black Fly Song (1991).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blades of glory (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blaze Media Pro 8.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blood 2 - The Chosen (1998 Shooter).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blow (2001).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blu Ray to DVD Pro 1.30.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blu-ray to DVD Pro 1.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blu-ray to DVD Pro v1.20.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blue Collar Comedy Tour (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bluetooth PC Remote Control 3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bluetooth PC Remote Control 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bluetooth Remote Control v4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BluffTitler DX9 7.25.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BluffTitler DX9 v7.25.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Blumentals Rapid PHP 2008 9.2.0.99.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BMP Picture Maker 1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bo Diddley - Signifying Blues (1993).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bobby Darin - The Very Best of (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Body Language Dictionary.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Boilsoft RM to MP3 Converter 1.49.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Boilsoft Video Joiner 5.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Boilsoft Video Joiner v5.16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bokseri Idu U Raj (1967) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bones Season 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bones Season 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bones Season 3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bonnie Tyler Faster Than the Speed of Night (2002).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bonnie Tyler From the Heart Greatest Hits (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bonnie Tyler Heart Strings (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bonnie Tyler Holding out for a Hero (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bonnie Tyler The Best (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bonnie Tyler Wings (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BookPrintXP 2.2.02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Boris FX Title Toolkit 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Born of Osiris - The New Reign.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Boston Legal - S05E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bottoms Up (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BPM-Studio Pro 4.9 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Brain Sync - Deep Meditation - The Easiest Way to Meditate.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Breach (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Breaking Bad - S01E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BreakPoint Hex Workshop 5.1.4.4188.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Breathing Room (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BreezeBrowser Pro 1.9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Brian May and Friends - Star Fleet Project.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bridge to Terabithia (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Broken Fences (2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Brothers and Sisters - S03E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Brothers In Arms - Hells Highway.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Brothers In Arms Hells Highway.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Bruce Almighty (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BS Player Pro v2.31.974.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Buddy Holly - The Buddy Holly Collection (1993).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Building Websites With Joomla 1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Burn Aware Express v2.0.1.709.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BurnAware Professional 2.1.2 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BurnAware Professional 2.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BurnAware Professional 2.1.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\BurnAware Professional v2.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Burnin Test Profesional v5.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\C Kkompany (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CA Internet Security Suite Plus 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cache View Pro 2.8.5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CachemanXP v1.7.1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CadSoft EAGLE Professional v5.2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cakewalk Pyro AudioCreator 1.5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CalendarPal v2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Californication - S02E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Campfire Tales (1997).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Car Thief 6 Night Crime (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Carry it Easy Plus 3.0.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cartoon Maker 6.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cartoons Icons Pack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Casanova (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cascada - Perfect Day 2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cascada Collection Megamix 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cast Away (2000).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cat#039;s Eye (1985).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Caveman (1981).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CC cleaner ver 2.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CCleaner 2.12.651.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CCleaner 2.12.660.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CDRoller 7.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CDRoller 7.61.70.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cerberus FTP Server 2.49.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cerberus FTP Server v2.49.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CGArena September 2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Chaos Theory (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Charm Real Converter Pro 9.23.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Checkamp;Get 3.3.1.489.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cheetah DVD Burner 2.34 (Portable ).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cheetah DVD Burner v2.24.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Chocolatier2 (portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Chronicles of An Exorcism (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Chronograph 6.30.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Chuck - S02E02 - Chuck Versus the Seduction.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Chuck - S02E02 Chuck Versus the Seduction.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Chuck - S02E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cinema 4D Studio Bundle R11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cinema 4D v 9.012.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cinema Craft Encoder SP 2.70.02.12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Circle Dock v0.9.2 Alpha 8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CircuitMaker 2000.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Citulja Za Eskobara (2008) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Classroom Spy Professional 2.6.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Clean Space X 14.6.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cleanse Uninstaller PRO 2008 4.6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ClipMate v7.3.10.209.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Clipshare Pro v4.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Clock Tray Skins v4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Clone CD 5.3.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cloverfield (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CLUE Classic.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CoCSoft Stream Down 6.4.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CoffeeCup GIF Animator 7.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cold Case - S06E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Color Style Studio 2.23.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Color7 DVD Rip Factory Pro v8.0.4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ColorSwap 3.0.1.11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Comfort Keys Pro 3.2.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Comfort Keys Pro 3.2.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Comfort On-Screen Keyboard Pro 3.2.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Comfort Typing Pro 3.2.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Comodo Firewall Pro 3.0.15.277.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ComponentArt Web UI 2008 1 for ASP NET 3.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Computer Shopper March 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Conjurer (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Convert PDF To WORDv3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Convert X To DVD 3.0.0.15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cool Edit Pro 2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cool Record Edit Deluxe 6.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cool Record Edit Deluxe 6.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CopyToDVD v4.0.14.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Core FTP Pro v2.1.1576.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 12 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 12.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 v12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel Painte#8203;r Essentials#8203; v4.0.051.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel Painter Essentials 3.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel Painter X 10.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel PhotoImpact X3 13.0.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel PhotoImpact X3 13.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel PhotoImpact X3 Plu Content Pack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel PhotoImpact X3 v13.0.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel PhotoImpact X3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel VideoStudio Pro X2 12.0.98.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel VideoStudio Pro X2 v12.0.98.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Corel WinDVD 9.0.14.106.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cougar Club (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Courrier International 030108.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cowon Jet Audio 7.1.0.3100 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CrackLock 3.8.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cradle 2 the Grave (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cradle of Filth - Godspeed on the Devil#039;s Thunder.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Crazy Chicken Jewel of Darkness 1.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Crazy Speeder v1.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CrazyTalk PRO v5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cream Grande Ballroom, Detroit, Michigan (1967).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Criss Angel - Season 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Crushed Baseball (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Crysis Wars.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Crystal Xcelsius (2008) Pro 4.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CSI Miami - Season 7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cube Desktop Pro 1.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cute Ftp 8.32.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CuteFTP Pro 8.3.2 Build 09.02.2008.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CuteFTP Pro 8.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CuTeFTP Professonal 8.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cyber Link Power DVD 8 Ultra Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CyberLink PowerDVD 8.0.1830.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra 8.0.1730.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CyberLink PowerDVD Ultra 8.0.2021a.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cyberlink PowerProducer Ultra 5.0.0314.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\CyberLink YouCam 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Cybersitter 9.7.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\D-Unit Drift Racing PS2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Daemon Tools 4.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Daemon Tools Pro Advanced 4.10.0218.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Daemon Tools Pro Advanced 4.10.218.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DAEMON Tools Pro v4.10.218.0 Advanced.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders Making the Team - S03E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dan in Real Life (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dancing Stage Universe 2 (Xbox 360).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Daniusoft iPod Music Transfer (portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Daphne In the Brilliant Blue (2004) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dark Horizon (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dark Horizon.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Darkman (1990).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Data Doctor Recovery Portable 14 in 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Data Stash v1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\David Archuleta - American Idol EP.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\David Bowie - The Singles Collection, Vol.1 amp; Vol.2 (2000).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dead Disk Doctor 1.26.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dead of Winter (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Deadliest Catch - Season 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Deadzone (1983).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Death Bell (2008) (Korean).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Death Race (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Death to spies.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Deception (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dee Mon Video Enhancer 1.9.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Deep Freeze 5.30 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Deja Vu (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Delete Xp.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Delphi For .net Developer#039;s Guide By Xavier Pacheco.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Demo Builder 6.0.0.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Denis Leary - No Cure for Cancer.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Desksware Desktop iCalendar 1.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Desktop Icon Toy v3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Desktop Maestro 3.01 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Desktop Sidebar 1.06.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Devil May Cry 3 (Special).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Devil May Cry 3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dexter - S03E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dexter - S03E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Die Hard (1988).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Die Hard 2 (1990).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Die Hard Video Converter 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Die Hard With a Vengeance (1995).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DietPower 4.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Digimon Battle Spirit 1 (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Digital Drums.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Digital Photography Techniques - Autumn 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DigitByte Open Video Joiner 3.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dimensity.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dinosaurs 3D Screensaver v1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dire Straits - The Very Best.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dire Straits - Very Best of Ltd Edition 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Direct MP3 Joiner 1.3 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DiskMagik 2.2.0.4934.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DiskMagik v2.2.0.4934.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DiskRescue 2009 1.0.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Disney#039;s Hercules.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dispatches the Hidden world of Lap Dancing.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Disturbed - Indestructible (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Disturbia (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DivX 6.8.4.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Divx Author v1.5.2.180.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DivX For Windows 6.8.4.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DivX Pro 6.8.3.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DivX Pro 6.8.4.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DivX Pro v6.8.4.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DivX ver 6.8.4.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DivXPro 6.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DJ Groove Man - DJ Groove Man (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DJ Krmak (2007) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DJ MBA and DJ WaxFiend - Summer Madness Vol 2 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Don Juan DeMarco (1995).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Donnie Darko (2001).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Download Accelerator Plus (DAP) Premium v8.6.1.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Download Accelerator Plus 8.7 Premium.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Download Accelerator Plus 8.7.0.5 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Download Accelerator Plus 8.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Download Accelerator Plus Premium 8.6.1.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Download Accelerator Plus v8.7.0.5 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dr Hardware 2008 9.5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dragon Hunters (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dragon Naturally Speaking Preferred.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DragonBll Z Season Three (Frieza Saga).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dragonlance - Dragons of the Autumn Twilight (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dread Zeppelin - The First No-Elvis (1996).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dreamworlds Open Mini Golf 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Drillbit Taylor (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Driver Cleaner NET 3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Driver Genius Pro v7.1.0.622.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Driver Genius Professional 8.0.316.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Driver Magician 3.21.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Driver Magician 3.32.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Driver Max 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Driver Scanner 2009 2.0.0.26.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Driver Updater Pro v2.3.2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DriverMax 4.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DriverMax v4.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DriverMax v4.5 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DriverMax v4.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DriverScanner 2009 2.0.0.26.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DriverScanner 2009 v2.0.0.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DriverScanner 2009 v2.0.0.26.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DriveSitter Pro 1.6.0.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Drona (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Droppix Recorder 2.8.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DSL Speed v4.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Duke Nukem The Manhattan Project.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dusty Springfield - The Complete BBC Sessions.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVD Cloner Platinum 5.50.972.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVD Decrypter v3.5.4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVD X Player Professional 4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVD2one v2.3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDFab Platinum 5.0.6.0 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDFab Platinum 5.0.8.5 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDFab Platinum 5.0.9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDFab Platinum 5.0.9.5 Beta.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDFab Platinum 5.0.9.8 Beta.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDFab Platinum v4.0.5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDFab Platinum v5.0.2.5 WinAll Cracked.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDFab Platinum v5.0.2.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDInfoPro HD 5.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DVDInfoPro HD v5.200.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DWebPro 6.8.22.zip.bac_a03388	Infected


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dying God (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dynamic Photo HDR 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Dynasty Warrior Advance (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\DzSoft Perl Editor 5.8.3.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Eagle Eye (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Eagles - Asylum Album Box Set (Limited).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Earth Time 2.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Earth View 3.9.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\EASEUS Partition Manager Professional Edition 2.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Eastsea Html To Image Converter Ver. 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy 3D Creator 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy CD-DA Extractor Pro 11.9.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy DVD CD Burner 3.0.114.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy DVD Creator 2.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy DVD Creator v2.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy Money - S01E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy Screen Capture 2.0.4.27.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy Screen Capture v2.0.4.27.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Easy WindowSystem Tray Icons Hider.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\EAZ-Fix Pro v8.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\eBoostr Pro v2.0.417.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Edguy - Vain Glory Opera.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\EDIUS 4.61.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\EDraw Flowchart Software 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\EfficientPIM 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Egyptian Addiction.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ElbySlySoft Software Suite 2008-09-23.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elcor Premium Booster 2.8.0.2500.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elecard XMuxer Pro 2.5.80207.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Electric Image Animation System v7.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Electronic Gaming Monthly October 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elektricni Orgazam (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elfen Lied (2004) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elite Icon Pack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elixir Repertoire Professional 7.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ella Enchanted (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elton 60 Live at Madison Square Garden (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elton John - Madman Across the Water.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Elvis Presley - Complete Singles Collection.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Email Sender Deluxe 2.04.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Eminem - Acapellas.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\English Contact Tools 4 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\English-Serbian Dictionaries Collection (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Enigma - Seven Lives Many Faces.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Enya Watermark (1988).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Eragon (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Error Repair Professional 3.8.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Error Smart (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Eset NOD32 3.0.669.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ESET NOD32 Antivirus 3.0.669 Home Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ESET Nod32 Antivirus Business 3.0 672.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ESET NOD32 Antivirus.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ESET NOD32 Family 3.0.667.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ESET Smart Security 3.0.621 Business Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ESET Smart Security 3.0.669 Home Users (32-bit).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ESET SysInspector 1.1.0.97 RC 32Bit.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Esquire #9 (September 2008UK).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ESRI ArcGIS ArcInfo 9.3 Workstation.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Essential Radiology Clinical Presentation, Pathophysiology.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Eureka - Season 3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Europe - Almost Unplugged 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\EuroTrip (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Everest Ultimate Edition 4.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Everest Ultimate Edition 4.60.1526 Beta.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Everybody Hates Chris - S04E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Everything Is Fine (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\EximiousSoft GIF Creator 5.60.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\eXPert PDF Pro v5.1.Build 200.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Extra Video Converter 5.0 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Extra Video Converter 5.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\eXtreme Movie Manager 6.1.6.0 Deluxe Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Extremepixels Professional Phpbb Templates.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\EZ Contract Proposal 2.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\F-Secure Anti-Virus 2009 9.00.138.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\F-Secure Internet Security 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\F-Securs Internet Security v2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Facewound 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fairstars Audio Converter v1.74.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FairStars Recorder 3.16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Faith Hill Joy to the World (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Faithless - Forever Faithless the Greatest Hits.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fake voice 1.0.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fake Voice 1.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fake Voice v1.0.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fake Webcam v3.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Falco Icon Studio 2.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Falco Icon Studio 2.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Falco Image Studio 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Falco Image Studio v1.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fall Down Dead (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Family Cyber Alert 4.06.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Family Guy - S07E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fantastic 4 Rise of the Silver Surfer (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fantastic Four (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FantasyDVD Player Platinum 9.5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FantasyDVD Player Platinum 9.56 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FantasyDVD Player Platinum 9.56.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fantom DVD Pro 1.8.6.16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Far Cry.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Faronics Anti-Executable 3.0.1111.23.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Faronics DeepFreeze Enterprise 6.30.220.1875.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fast DVD Copy 4.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fast Sound Recorder 4.1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fatal Contact (2006) (Cantonese).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fate of Hellas.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fats Domino - #039;Alive amp; Kickin#039;.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fats Domino - The Fats Domino Jukebox (2002).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fax Machine 4.31.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fax Machine 4.33.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Feast II Sloppy Seconds (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Feast of Love (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Feel the Noise (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fenimore Fillmores Revenge.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ferrari 599 GTB Fioran Wallpapers.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FHM #6 (June 2008France).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fifa 09 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FIFA 09 (PSP).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FIFA 09.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fifa Street 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fight Night (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FileRescue 2.9.455.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Film Noir (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Film.Noir (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Filter - Anthems for the Damned (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Final Destination (2000).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Final Fantasy VIII.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Final Uninstaller 1.5.0.99.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Final Uninstaller 1.7.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Final Uninstaller v1.6.3.118.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FinalBurner Pro 2.3.0.171.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FireDaemon Pro 1.9.2296.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fireflies In the Garden (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FireFly Visual Designer 2.91.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FireFly Visual Designer v2.91.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Firefox 3.0.3 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Firewall Builder 3.0.1.565.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fix-it Utilities Professional 8.0.2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash 3d Animation, Interactivity, and Games.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash Menu Labs Pro 2.04.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash Menu Labs Pro 2.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash Player Pro 3.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash Player Pro v3.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash Renamer 6.02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash Slideshow Maker Pro 4.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash2X Exe Packager 3.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash2X EXE Packager 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash2X EXE Packager v3.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flash2X Wallpaper Maker 3.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FlashFXP 3.7.4 Build 1284 Beta.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flashpoint Season 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FlatOut Ultimate Carnage.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flightplan (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Flow.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Folder Lock 5.8.2 Full.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Folder Lock 5.9.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Folder Lock 6.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Folder Lock v5.7.0 Vista.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Folder Lock v5.7.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Folder Maker Pro v3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Folder Match 3.4.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Folder Match v3.5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FolderSizes v4.7.0.37.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FontExpert 2007 9.0 Release 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Food Additives Databook.zip.bac_a03388


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Food and Family Fall 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Foreigner - Double Vision (1978).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Forgetting Sarah Marshall (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Foxit PDF Editor 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Foxit PDF Reader Pro 2.2.2129.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Foxit Pro Suit.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Foxit Reader 2.3 Build 3309.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Foxit Reader 2.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FoxIt Reader Pro v. 2.3.3309.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FoxIt Reader Pro v2.3.3309.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Foxy Brown - Brooklyn#039;s Don Diva (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fracture (Xbox 360).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fraps 2.9.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fraps 2.9.5 Retail.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fraps v.2.9.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fresh Download 8.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FreshDevices Fresh Download v8.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FreshDevices Fresh UI v8.11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Freshdevices Fresh View v7.56.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Friday the 13th (1980).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fruity Loops 8 XXL Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fruity Loops 8.0 Studio XXL.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fruity Loops Studio 8.0 XXL.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Fruity Loops Studio v8.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FSCapture 6.0 Full.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FTP Explorer 8.8.23.001.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FTP Now 2.6.93.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\FTP Now v2.6.93.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Full Speed Internet 2.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Full SpeedInternet Booster Performance Test 2.7 DL.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\G.B.R Special Commando Unit.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gabriella Cilmi - Lessons to Be Learned (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Game accelerator 7.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Game Jackal Professional v3.1.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Game Maker Pro 7.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GameJackal Enterprise v3.1.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GameJackal Pro 3.1.1.2 - Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GameJackal Pro 3.1.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Games Patches v1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gears of war.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gemmico FolderInfo v2.30.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GetData Explorer View 4.4.0.949.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GetData Graph Digitizer v2.24.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GetDataBack for NTFS v3.32.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GetDataBack v3.30.001 for NTFS.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GetFLV Pro 6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GetFLV Pro 6.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ghostbusters (1984).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ghostbusters II (1989).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Girls Bravo Season 1 (2004) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Girls Bravo Season 2 (2005) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Girls Wallpapers Collection #3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Glary Utilities PRO 2.5.3.211.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Glary Utilities Pro 2.7.268.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Goal (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Golden Boy (1995) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Golden FTP Server Pro 4.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Golden Keylogger v1.32.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GoldWave 5.25.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GoMedia Arsenal Set 12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gomorra (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gone Baby Gone (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gonzo the Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Goo Goo Dolls Dizzy Up the Girl (1998).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Google Chrome 0.2.149.30 Beta.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Google Chrome 0.3.154.0 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Google Deluxe v2.7.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Google Earth Pro 4.2.0205.5730 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Google Earth Pro 4.2.0205.5730.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Google Earth Pro Gold 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Grandmaster Flash amp; the Furious Five - The Message.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Grateful Dead ndash; Rocking the Cradle (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Great Teacher Onizuka (1999) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Greek - S02E07.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Green Day-Shenanigans.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Green Day-Warning.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gremlins (1984).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gremlins 2 The New Batch (1990).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Groundhog day (1993).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\GTR Evolution.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Guitar Hits - Volume 1 (Learn to Play).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Guitar Hits - Volume 2 (Learn to Play).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Guitar Pro 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Guitar Speed Trainer 2.3.8.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Gutenberg German-Serbian Dictionary 1.0 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\H and M StudioLine Web 3.50.54.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\H.G. Fortune Anvilia Pro 1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\H.G. Fortune STS-33 Pro 3.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\H.G. Fortune X-WoF 4 4.1e.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hack Attacks Testing.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HackerSmacker v3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hallmark Card Studio 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Halo 3 (Xbox 360).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hanaukyo Maid Tai (2001) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hancock (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hand Maid May (2000) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Handy Backup Professional 5.8.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Happy Gilmore (1996).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hard Copy Pro 3.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hard Truck 18 Wheels of Steel.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hardfloor - The Best of Hardfloor.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HDAT2 (4.6 Beta2 - 4.5.3 Stable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HDClone Professional 3.6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HDClone Professional v3.6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heavy Metal Magazine 1978, November.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Helicopter Simulation Enemy Engaged 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Helium Music Manager 2007.5735.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Helium Music Manager 2008.0.0.6158.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hellboy (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hellraiser Hellworld (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hellsing (2001) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HelpBlocks 1.21.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Henry Rollins Uncut From Israel (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E04.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E06.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E07.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E21.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S01E22.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S03E03 and - S03E04.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - S03E04.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Heroes - Season 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hetman Uneraser 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hide Folders XP 2.9.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hide IP Next Generation 1.26.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hide IP Platinum 4.02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hide Windows Plus 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hide Your IP Address 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hijack (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hiren#039;s Boot CD 9.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hiren#039;s BootCD 9.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hirens BootCD 9.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hirens BootCD v9.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hitman 3 Contracts.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hitman Pro 3.0.0.2465.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hitman Pro 3.0.0.24650.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HM StudioLine Web v3.50.52.0 Multilin.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HM StudioLine Web v3.50.52.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Holiday Lights 5.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Home Accounts 1.2.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Home on the Range (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Home Web Server v1.3.3.90.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hoobastank The Reason (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hot CPU Tester Pro 4.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hot CPU Tester Pro 4.4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\How I Met Your Mother - S04E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\How Not to Live Your Life - S01E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\How Not to Live Your Life - S01E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\How to Get Your Ex Girl Friend Back.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hoyle Puzzle and Board Games 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HS WinPerfect 6.11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Html to Image 2.0.2008.801.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\HttpWatch Professional 6.0.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Hunting Unlimited 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\I Am Legend (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\I am Sam (2001).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\I My Me! Strawberry Eggs (2001) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\i-Catcher Console 3.2.23.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IBM Lotus Sametime Server v7.5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ice Cube - The Essentials - 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\iClipboard 1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\iCode Systems i-Catcher Monitor


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

1.0.17.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Icon Craft 4.12 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ICQ 6.0 Build 6059.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Id Uneraser 1.2 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IDM UltraCompare Professional v6.00.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IDM UltraCompare Professional v6.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IDM UltraEdit 14.20.0.1033.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Igor (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Igor The.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Iketeru Futari (1999) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\iLead Products 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Image Converter Plus 7.1.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Image Elements Tool Suite 1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Image Watermarks 1.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ImageBadger Deluxe 4.83.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ImageLine Toxic Biohazard 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Immortal Defense.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\iMovie 08.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Imprezka - Same Hity (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\In A Dark Place (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\In Album Deluxe 3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\In Bruges (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IncrediMail Xe Premium 5.85 Build 3806.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IncrediMail Xe Premium 5.85.3806.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Indentix Expense Tracker 1.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Indiana Jones 4 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Infragistics NetAdvantage for ASP NET 2008 vol 2 CLR 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\InkSaver 2.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Inside Sport - S04E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Instant Demo 7.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IntelliAdmin LAN Edition 2.8.0.36.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet Download Manager (IDM) V.5.14 Build 8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet Download Manager 5.12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet Download Manager 5.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet Download Manager v5.14 build 5 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet Download Manager v5.14 Build 5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet Download Manager v5.14. Build 5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet Explorer 8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet Lock 5.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Internet TV amp; Radio Player 5.1.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\InterVideo DVR v3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Intimacy (2001).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Into the Wild (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Introduction to Cell and Tissue Culture Theory and Techniqu.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Invisible Browsing v6.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Invisible IP Map v2.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Invisible Secrets 4.6.2 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Invisible Secrets 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Invisible Target (2007) (Cantonese).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IP Changer 2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ip Locator 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IPB 2.3.5 Full Nulled.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\iPhone PC Suite Eng 0.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\iRecordMax v7.1.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\iRedSoft Web It 2.61.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IrfanView 3.99 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IrfanView 3.99 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\iRingtunes X v2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Iron Man (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Is Pure (2006) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ISO Buster Pro 2.4.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ISS BlackICE PC ProtectionServer Protection 3.6 Crh.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IVT Bluesoleil 6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IWellsoft Power ISO Maker 1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\IWellsoft Power ISO Maker v1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jaane Tu Ya Jaane Naa (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jabber.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jack and Jill vs. the World (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jack Brooks Monster Slayer (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jack Says (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\James Morrison Songs for You, Truths for Me (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jane#039;s Addiction - Up From the Catacombs The Best of Jane#039;s Addiction.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jay-Z - The Gray Album (The Beatles).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jefferson Airplane - Crown of Creation (1968).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jellyfish (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jerry Maguire (1996).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\JetFlash Recovery Tool v.1.0.19.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jetico BestCrypt 8.05.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jetico.Personal.Firewall.2.0.2.7.2309.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jim Adkins - City Streets.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Johnny Sunshine Maximum Violence (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Journey - Revelation (2 CD Set) (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\JPG JPEG Photo Converter 1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\JPG JPEG Photo Converter v1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Defenders of the Faith.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Killing Machine.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Painkiller.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Point of Entry.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Ram It Down.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Screaming for Vengeance.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Sin After Sin.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Stained Class.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Judas Priest - Turbo.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Juliane Hough - Juliane Hough (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jumper (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Jurassic Park (1993).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\K-1 World Max (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\K-Lite Codec Pack 4.1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\K-Lite Codec Packs 4.1.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 3.7.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaiser Chiefs - Off With Their Heads (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kanye West Can#039;t Tell Me Nothing (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\KanzSoftware Sound Normalizer 2.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Karaoke Builder Studio v.3.0.080.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Karma Cosmic - Music for Tantra amp; Meditation.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 8.0.0.420 (Beta).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 8.0.0.434.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0.1.325.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Internet Security 8.0.0.420.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Internet Security 8.0.0.45 Alpha 3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Key Finder 1.4.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Removal Tool Portable 7.0.0.242 (04.10.2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 7.0.0.242.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Keane - Perfect Symmetry (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Keith (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kemo Data Security Suite 2.0.250.204.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Key Metric Software FolderSizes 4.7.0.37.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Keyboard Piano 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\KeyPass Enterprise 4.7.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kid Pix Deluxe 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kid Rock - Cocky.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kidnap (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kids Interactive Play amp; Learn - Reading amp; Counting.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kids XP SP3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kill Kill Faster Faster.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kill Switch (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\King of the Hill - S13E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\King of the Hill - S13E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\King of the Road.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kingdia Apple TV Video Converter 1.0.4 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kingdia Video Converter 1.13.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kings of Leon Only By the Night (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kiss Collection of Re-Recorded Classics (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kiss Live 35 Tour Helsinki, Finland Hartwall Arena (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kochece, 50 Cent, amp; Styles P - Righteous Kill (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Koolmoves 6.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Koolmoves 6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kristanix Email Sender Deluxe 2.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kristanix File Renamer Turbo 2.51.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kristanix Password Manager Deluxe 3.73.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kudos.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kung Fu Hip Hop (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kung Fu Panda (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Kyou no Go no ni (2006) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lance Logic.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Land of the Dead (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Laptops Desk Reference for Dummies.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Last House In the Woods (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lavalys EVEREST Ultimate 4.60.1500.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lavalys Everest Ultimate Edition 4.50 (Build 1330).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lavasoft Ad-Aware (2008) Pro 7.1.0.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lavasoft Ad-Aware 2008 Pro 7.1.0.11 Fi.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lavasoft Ad-Aware 2008 Pro 7.1.0.11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lavasoft Ad-Aware Pro 2008 7.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lavasoft Adware 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lavasoft Privacy Toolbox 2008 7.6.5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Le Parisien 01 Janvier 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lego Batman The Videogame (PSP).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lego Indiana Jones the Original Adventures (NDS).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LeopardInspirat XP.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lethal Weapon 3 (1992).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lethal Weapon 4 (1998).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lick Library Guitar Techniques - Zakk Wylde.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lick Library Learn to Play Pink Floyd.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lick Library Learn to Play Santana.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Life - S02E03 the Business of Miracles.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Life - S02E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LightCrafts LightZone


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

v3.6.1.9430.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LightMachine v1.02 for Photoshop.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lil Wayne Discography.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lime Wire Pro 4v.18.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Limewire 4.18.8 Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LimeWire Acceleration Patch v. 4.9.7.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LimeWire Pro 4.18.7.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LimeWire Pro 4.18.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LimeWire Pro 4.18.8 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LimeWire Pro 4.18.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\LimeWire Turbo v5.4.9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Linewatch (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Linkman 7.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lions for Lambs (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Live (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Live Free or Die Hard (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Living and Dying (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Loaded (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Loch Ness Terror (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Logo Design Studio 3.5.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Logo Design Studio v3.5 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lord of the Rings The Fellowship of the Ring (2001).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lord of War (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lost in Space (1998).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lost in Translation (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lost Season 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lost Season 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lost Season 3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lost Season 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Louise - Let#039;s Go Round Again Video (1998).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lov Jelena U Italiji (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Love and Mary (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Love Lies Bleeding (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Lupe Fiasco It Was Written 2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Luxonix Purity 1.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mac OSx86 Leopard 10.5.4 DVD.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MacDrive 7.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Macromedia Fireworks 8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mad Men - S02E10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Camera v3.2.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic DVD Copier 4.9.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic DVD Copier 4.9.0.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Folder 2.09.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic ISO Maker 5.5.0272.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Maps (2006) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Photo Editor v3.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Translator 8.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Translator v8.01.6626.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Translator v8.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Video Converter 8.0.2.18.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Video Converter 8.0.8.25.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Magic Video Converter v8.0.8.25.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mahoromatic (2002) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mahoromatic 2 (2003) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MailWasher Pro 6.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MailWasher Pro 6.2.3 Retail.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MailWasher Pro 6.2.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Major League (1989).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Makaitoshi Shinjuku (1988).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mama Mia (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mamma Mia (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Maple 10Maple 11 Setup.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mariah Carey - E-MC2 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mark Medlock - Cloud Dancer.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Married Life (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Marty Friedman - Future Addict (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mask Surf Pro 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Master P - Greatest Hitz (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Maximum PC #8 (August 2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Maxon Cinema 4D R10 Architecture.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Maxon Cinema 4D Studio Bundle 11.008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MAXON CINEMA 4D v11.010.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MB Free Numerology Pro Software.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\McAfee SiteAdvisor 2.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\McAfee SiteAdvisor with Web Search v2..zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\McAfee Total Protection 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\McAfee Total Protection 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\McAfee VirusScan Enterprise v8.7i.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mcitp SQL Server 2005 Database Developer All-in-1 Exam Guide.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Media Monkey Gold 3.0.1124.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Media Monkey Gold.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MediaChance EditStudio 6.0.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MediaChance EditStudio PRO 6.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MediaChance EditStudio v6.0.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MediaMonkey 3.0.5.1186.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MediaMonkey GOLD 3.0.4.1185.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MediaMonkey Gold 3.0.5.1186.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MediaMonkey Gold v3.0.5.1186.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mega View 10.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Megadeth Anthology Set the World Afire (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Megadeth That One Night 2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MemoriesOnTV Pro v4.0.1.2311.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Memory Booster Gold 6.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Memory Booster Gold v6.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Memory Improve Professional 5.2.1.5164.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Memory Washer 5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MemTurbo 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Men#039;s Health - 20 Symptoms Man Should Never Ignore.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mercenaries II World in Flames.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Merlin#039;s Magic - Chakra Meditation Music.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Metal Slug Advance (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Metallica - Death Magnetic.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Micro-Sys A1 Sitemap Generator 1.77.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Micro-Sys A1 Website Analyzer v1.36.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microangelo Toolset 6.10.7 (portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Expression Web v2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Math 3.0.1184.1020.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Math v3.0.1184.1020.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Network Monitor 3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Office 2003 Basic Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Office 2003 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Office 2007 (Enterprise).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Office 2007 - Ultimate.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Office 2007 Blue.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Office Accounting Professional 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Office XP Professional 2003.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Photo Story 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Pinball Arcade (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Pro Photo Tools 2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft System Center Essentials 2007 Service Pack 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Visual FoxPro 9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Windows Vista SP1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Microsoft Windows XP Media Center 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MicroXP v0.82.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Midnight Meat Train (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mindjet MindManager Pro 7.0.429.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Minilyrics 6.0.3697 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\mIRC 6.34.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Miroslav Lazanski - Komandosi (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mirrors (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MixMeister Fusion 7.0.2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MixMeister Fusion And Video 7.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MixMeister Fusion And Video v7.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MKV Converter v1.5.3.0118.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mobile Master 7.2.6 Build 2992.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mobile Master Corporate 7.2. Build 229.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mobile Master Corporate 7.2.5 Build 2982.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ModelRight Professional 3.0.0.54.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MojoSoft BusinessCards MX v3.93.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Moliere (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Money Brushes for Photoshop.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Monika ndash; Avatar.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Monoply 2008 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Monopoly 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Morton Benson Serbian-English Dictionary 1.0 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mostly Ghostly (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Motley - Crue Girls,Girls,Girls.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Motley Crue - Theater of Pain.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Motley Crue Girls,Girls,Girls.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Motorola Phone Tools 5.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mount and Blade (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MouseLight v1.5.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Movie Label 2009 4.1.1.755.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Moyea DVD Ripper 1.6.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mozilla Firefox 3.0.2 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mozilla Thunderbird v2.0.0.17


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MP3 Audio Editor 7.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mp3 Audio Editor v7.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MP3 Tag Editor 2.06.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MP3 To Ringtone Gold 5.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Mr. Bean#039;s Holiday (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MSN Virus Cleaner.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Multi Password Recovery (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Multi-Page TIFF Editor v1.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Multi-Timer Ultimate 2.32.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Multimedia - German In Three Months 1.0 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Multimedia English In Three Months 1.0 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Murder Party (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Music and Lyrics (OST - 2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Music Masterworks 3.94.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MusicMatch Jukebox 10.0.4033 Plus.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MusicMatch Jukebox v10.0.4033 Plus.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Muvee Reveal v7.0.36.6959.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E13.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E17.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E18.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E19.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E21.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E22.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S02E23.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S03E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S03E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S03E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S03E04.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - S03E05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\My Name Is Earl - Season 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MyFantasyMaker (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MyLanViewer v1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MySpace Friend Blaster Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Myspace FriendBlaster Pro 10.1.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\MyTVPal Player v5.3.152.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\N-track Studio 6.0 Build 2392.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Naevius YouTube Converter 1.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Naevius YouTube Converter 1.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Natalie Imbruglia Counting Down the Days (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Natalie Imbruglia Glorious the Singles (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Natalie Imbruglia Left of the Middle (2000).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Native Instruments Guitar Rig v3.1.1.010.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Native Instruments Traktor 3.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Native Instruments TRAKTOR 3.4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nature October 2 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nature Photography Field Guide - John Shaw#039;s.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Naturpic Video Cutter 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nazareth - Greatest Hits @320 (1996).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NBA live 09 (xbox 360).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NCH Express Burn Plus v4.15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NCIS - S06E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ne-Yo - Year of the Gentleman.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Necista Krv (1996) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Necrovation Breed Deadness Blood 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NeoAxis Engine Indie SDK 0.51.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NeoDVD Plus v.5.2.2.589.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Neon Wallpapers.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nerdcore Rising (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero 8.2.8.0 Lite (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero 8.2.8.0 Lite.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero 9.0.9.4b.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero 9.0.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero BackItUp v4.0.38.0 multilangual.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero BackItUp.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero InfoTool 5.3.3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero Lightscribe 1.6.43.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero Move It 1.0.10.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero Move It v1.0.10.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nero v.9.0.9.4 Final Version Multilingual.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Net Detective 5.19.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Net Ranger 3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Netcitadel Firewall Builder 3.0.1.565.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NetSarang Xmanager Enterprise v3.0.0167.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Network Magic 4.8.81.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Network Mechanic 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NetworkMagic Ver. 4.2.7234.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Never Back Down (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NeverForget Personal Reminder v2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\New Kids on the Block - The Block (Deluxe).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\New Scientist October 2 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NewsLeecher 3.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NewsReactor 1.0.20080813.16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Next (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NextUp TextAloud 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NI LabVIEW VI Analyzer Toolkit v1.1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Night Watch Racing.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nightshift Legacy the Jaguars Eye (Hidden Object).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nik Sharpener Pro for Photoshop 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nika Efd Pro 8.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nikon Camera Control Pro 2.3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nikon Capture NX 2.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nikon Capture NX 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nikon Capture NX v2.1.0.0-DVT.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nikon Capture NX v2.1.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nikon Capture NX2 2.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nikopol Secrets of the Immortals.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ninja Scroll (1996) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ninja Scroll The Series (2003) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nitro PDF Professional 5.4.1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NOD 32 Update Viewer 3.02.6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NOD32 Anti-VirusSmart Security 3.0.669.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NOD32 Update Viewer 3.02.6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NodLogin 9.7 - Final (32bit64bit).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norman Malware Cleaner Version 5.92..zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton 360 All In One Security.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton 360 Security.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton AntiVirus 11.0 (Mac User).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton AntiVirus 2009 16.0.0.125.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Ghost 14.0.0 2481 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Ghost 14.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Ghost 14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Ghost v14.0.0.24815.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Internet Security 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Internet Security 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Partition Magic 8.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Partiton Magic 8.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Norton Removal Tool 2009.0.0.37 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nsasoft Product Key Explorer v2.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NSAuditor Product Key Explorer 2.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NTI Shadow 4.0.0.128.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NTI Shadow v4.0.0.128.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nufsoft Nature Illusion Studio v2.81.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nulled Ipb 2.3.5 Dgt.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\NuSphere PHPEd 5.5 Build 5517.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Nvidia Dvd Player 2.55.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Oamp;O Defrag 11 Pro (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Oamp;O DiskImage Professional Edition 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Oamp;o Diskimage Server 3.0.746.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ObjectDock Plus 1.90.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Objectrescue Mediarescue Professional 5.1.490.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ocean#039;s Eleven (2001).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ocean#039;s Thirteen (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ocean#039;s Twelve (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Office 2008 For MAC.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OfficeReady Professional 4.0.038.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Offline CHM 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OJOsoft MKV Converter 1.5.3.0118.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Okusama wa Joshikousei (2005) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Olympus Master 2.04 with Muvee Theatre Plugin 2.03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Omega Brush Set 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\One Missed Call (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\One Republic - Dreaming Out Loud.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OnOne Genuine Fractals Print 5.04.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OO Defrag 11 Pro (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OO DriveLED 2.0 build 383.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OO DriveLed 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Opell DVD Ripper v2.2.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Open Range (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Open Season (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Opera Portable 9.60.10439 MultiLang.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Operation Air Assault 2 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Operator - Soulcrusher.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OraLoader 2.6.1.66.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Orbit Downloader 2.7.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OrgBusiness ABC Birthday Reminder 1.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OrgBusiness Comfy Hotel Reservation 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OrgBusiness Cozy Restaurant Reservation 2.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OrgBusiness OrgPassword 2.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OrgBusiness Repair Shop Calendar 2.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\OrgPassword v2.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Orthocrat TraumaCAD 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Outlaw (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Outlaw Star Complete Collection (1998) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Outpost Firewall Pro 2009 6.5.2359.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Outpost Firewall Pro 2009 v6.5.2359.316.0607.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Over Her Dead Body (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Oxford Eng Dictionary with Pronunciation (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Oxford Eng Dictionary With Pronunciation.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\P2 (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pacific Heroes (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pack vista inspirat 2 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Paint your own Guitar.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Panda Antivirus 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Panda Internet Security 2008 v12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Panda Internet Security 2009 Build 14.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Panorado v3.3.1.203.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Paper Airplane Factory 1.5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Paragon Hard Disk Manager Pro 8.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Paragon Hard Disk Manager Professional 8.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Paragon Partition Manager 9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Paragon Partition Manager Pro 8.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Particle Illusion 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Partition Magic 8 Proffesional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Partition Magic 8.0 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PartitionMagic 8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Password Generator 2008 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Password Generator Professional 5.28.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Password Manager 3.69.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Password Protect USB 3.6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Password Protect USB v3.6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Password Recovery Bundle 2007 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pathfinder (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pathology (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Paypal Shop Builder 3.0 NEWEST.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Activity Monitor Professional 7.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Booster 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Doc Pro 2008 v4.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Doctor Pro 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Lighthouse 2.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Magazine November 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Spy Keylogger 2.48.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Tools Desktop Maestro 3.0.0.830.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Tools Firewall Plus 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Translator 2007 all languages.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Washer 2.0.7 Build 0902-08.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Washer 2.0.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Washer 2.1.0 Build 091108.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Washer 2.2.0.100608.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PC Washer 2.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PCMedik 6.9.8.2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PCmover 3.0.605.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PDF Annotator 2.0.0.250.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PDF Convertor 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PDF Factory Pro 3.37.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PDF Password Remover 3.0 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PDF Password Remover.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PDF Suite 2008 v9.0.5.22.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PDF2Office Professional 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Perfect Clock 3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Perfect Creature (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Perfect Uninstaller 6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Perfect Uninstaller 6.2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Perfect Uninstaller v6.2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Perfect Uninstaller v6.2.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PGP Desktop Professional 9.9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PGP Desktop Professional v9.9.0 Multil.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PhantomCloaker.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Phoenix BIOS Editor Pro 2.2.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photo Brush 4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photo Brush v4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photo Combiner 4.51.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photo Frame Show v1.4 build 156.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photo Frame Show v1.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photo to Color Sketch v6.75.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PhotoCool 2.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photodex ProShow Gold 3.5.2249.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photodex ProShow Gold 3.5.2266.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photodex ProShow Gold v3.5.2249.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photodex ProShow Producer 3.2.2047.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Photodex ProShow Producer v3.5.2266 Po.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PhotoMix 5.3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PhotonFX Easy Website Pro 4.0 (Portab.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PhotoStudio Darkroom 1.7.0.110.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Picture Organizer 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Picture Resize Genius 2.9.2 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Picture Resize Genius 2.9.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Picture Resize Genius v2.9.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Picture to Video Converter 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PicturesToExe Deluxe 5.52.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pink Floyd - Winterland 1972.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pinnacle PCTV 5.9 Stereo.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pioneer DJS 1.601.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pioneer DJS v1.601.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pirates of the Caribbean At World#039;s End (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Man#039;s Chest (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pirates of the Caribbean the Curse of the Black Pearl (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Placar Magazine Janeiro 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Plato DVD Ripper Professional 6.68.16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Plato Video To iPod Converter 5.92.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Playstation 2 Emulator 2.09.01 PS2 Bios.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pogo to Go Games Tokens Only.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pointdev Ideal Administration 2008 8.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - Deadwing.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - Futile.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - In Absentia.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - Out Absentia.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - Recordings.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - Stars Die The Delerium Years.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - Voyage 34.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - Warszawa.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - XM II.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Porcupine Tree - XM.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Adobe Atmosphere Builder 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Adobe Flash CS3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Adobe Flash CS4 v10.0 Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Arcsoft Photo Studio 5.5.0.38.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Avanquest MyLogo Maker 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Better JPEG v2.0.0.6 (NEW).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Collage Maker 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable DivX Player v6.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable DVDFab Platinum 5.0.9.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable DzSoft Perl Editor v5.8.3.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Foxit Reader Pro 2.3.3309 Mul.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable FSCapture v6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Google Chrome 0.3.154.0 Multi.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable InfraRecorder.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable IP Locator 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Lavasoft Ad Aware 2008 PRO.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Mobile Ringtone Converter 2.3.96.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable OpenOffice.org 3.0.0 RC3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable PCmover v3.0.605.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Picture Resize Genius 2.9.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable PowerArchiver 2009 11.00.76 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Simple Machine Protect 1.8.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable SureThing CD Labeler Deluxe.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable TechSmith SnagIt 9.0.1 Build 108.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable Teleport Pro v1.53.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable UltraISO Premium.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable WinZip Pro 12.0 Build 8252.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portable XPlite Professional 1.9 Build 0334.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Portrait Professional Max 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power ISO 4.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power ISO Maker 1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power ISO Maker v1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Memory Booster 5.0.2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power MP4 iPod PSP 3GP AVI MPG WMV Video Converter 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Notes 3.34.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Notes v3.34.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Retouche Pro 8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Translator 11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Video Converter 1.6.13.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Video Converter 1.6.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Video Converter 1.6.15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Video Converter v1.5.57.13.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Power Video Converter v1.6.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerArchiver 2009 11.00.76 ENG Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerArchiver 2009 11.00.76.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerArchiver.2009.v11.00.76.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerCmd 1.7.219.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerDVD 8 Ultra (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerDVD 8 Ultra Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerDVD Deluxe 7.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerDVD Deluxe 7.3.3730.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerISO 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerISO v4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerISOPower ISO v4.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerPlugs Ultimate Combo.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PowerPoint to Flash Converter 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PQDVD PSP Movie Creator 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PQDVD PSP Movie Creator 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Premier Manager 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pretty Cool Too (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Prison Break - S04E07 - Five the Hard Way.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Prison Break - S04E07.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Prison Break - Season 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Prison Break - Season 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Privileged - S01E05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Product Key Explorer 2.1.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Profesionalac (2003) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Professional Web Apis With Php eBay, Google, PayPal, Amazon.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Prom Night (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ProPoster 2.02.09.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ProPoster 2.02.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ProShow Producer 3.5.2249.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ProShow Producer Pro 3.5.2249.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ProShow Producer v3.5.2249.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Protected Music Converter 1.0.0.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ProTools for Dummies.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Proxy Switcher 3.18.0.4990.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Proxy Switcher Pro 3.9.0 4059.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Proxy Switcher v3.18.0.4990.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PSP Max Media Manager Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Public PC Desktop 6.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Public PC Desktop v6.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pulse 2 Afterlife (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pulse II (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Punch Home Design Architectural Series 4000 10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Punch Pro Home Design Suite Platinum 10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Pure (Xbox 360).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Purple Violets (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\PySoft Actual Drawing Deluxe 7.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\QR Photo DVD Slideshow 3.4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\QuarkEXpress 8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quick Heal Total Security 2008 9.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quick Heal Total Security 2008 v9.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quick Recovery for Pen Drives 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quicken Deluxe 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quicken home and business 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quicken Rental Property Manager 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\QuickTime Pro 7.4.5.67.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quiz - 10,000 Questions and Answers.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quizpro 3.4.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Quotidiens 02 Janvier 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\R-Studio 4.5.127472.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Race Driver GRID (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rade Lackovic (2008) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rails amp; Ties (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RaimerSoft RarmaRadio 2.20.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RaimerSoft RarmaRadio 2.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Raising Arizona (1987).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Raising the Bar - S01E06.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ram Booster.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ram Jam - Portrait of the Artist as a Young Ram.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ram Jam - Ram Jam.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RAM Saver Pro 2.07.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RAM Saver Pro 7.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rambo (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ramcleaner 6.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RamCleaner 6.9.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RamCleaner v6.9.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rammstein - Herzeleid.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RapidHacker 3.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rapidshare Direct Download 3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rapidshare Unlimited download direct 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rapidtyping Typing Tutor 2.1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RapidWeaver 4.1.2 (Mac).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RAR Password Cracker 4.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RAR Recovery Toolbox 1.1.7.15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RAR Repair Tool 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rar Repair Tool v.4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RAR Repair Tools 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Raxco PerfectDisk 2008 9.0 Build 44 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Razvod Na Odredjeno Vreme (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Reach-a-Mail Pro 3.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Reacute;ponse agrave; Tout Octobre 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Readers Digest - October 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Real Player 11.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Real Player Multi-Media 11.0.9.372 Gold Premium 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Real Player v.11.0.9.372 Gold Premium.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\REALbasic Pro 2007 r4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\REALBasic Professional v2008r4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Realmedia Video Converter Pro 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RealPlayer 11.0.0.468.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Realplayer Gold 11.0.0.446.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RealPlayer Gold v11.0.0.468 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RealVNC Enterprise 4.4.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Reaper v2.51.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RecordMax Burning Studio 3.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Recover My iPod 1.6.4.349.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Red (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Red Ball Express (1952).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Red Giant ToonIt 1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Reezaa MP3 Converter 2.1.0 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Reflexive Arcade - War Chess.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Reg Organizer 4.22 Beta 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Reg Organizer 4.22.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RegCure 1.5.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RegCure v 1.5.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RegDoctor 2.06.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Fast 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Fix Pro 6.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Mechanic 7.0.0.1010.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Mechanic 8.0.0.900.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Mechanic v8.0.0.900.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Mechanic v8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Optimizer 2007 v3.0 (Portabl.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Repair Wizard 2008 5.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Registry Workshop 4.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RegRun Security Suite Platinum 2008 v5.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RegVac Registry Cleaner 5.01.21.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\REM - Around the Sun.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\REM - In Time-The Best of REM 1988-2003.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Remote Administrator Control v3.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Remote Administrator Radmin v3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Repair Harddisk Bad Sector Pro 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Repairing and Upgrading Your.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Replay Media Catcher 3.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rescue Dawn (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Resident Evil 2 (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rest Stop Don#039;t Look Back (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Return to Sleepaway Camp (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rhiannon Curse of the Four Branches.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ribolov - Reka Selenga (2007) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Righteous Kill (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rihanna - Good Girl Gone Bad Reloaded (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ripple Effect (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Robot Chicken - S03E20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RoboTask v3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Robots (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rock Guitar Bible.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rock on ! (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Rodney Dangerfield (Standup Comedy Collection).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RonyaSoft ProPoster v2.02.07.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RonyaSoft ProPoster v2.02.08.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Room 314 (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Roxio Creator 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Roxio Easy Media Creator 10 Suite ISO.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Roxio Easy Media Creator Suite 10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Roxio RecordNow Premier 8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Roy Orbison - The Very Best of Roy Orbison (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Running Out of Time (1999) (Cantonese).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Running Out of Time 2 (2001) (Cantonese).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Runtime GetDataBack 3.63.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Runtime GetDataBack v3.63.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Russian-Serbian Dictionary.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\RxViewRxHighlight 10.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sabirni centar (1989) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Safe Data Recovery 2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SafeCracker The Ultimate Puzzle Adventure.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SageTV Client 6.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SageTV Media Center 6.4Media Server 6.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Saints Row 2 (Xbox 360).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Salfeld Child Control 2008 9.900.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Salfeld Child Control 2008 9.986.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Salfeld User Control 2008 5.986.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SAM Broadcaster v4.2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Samba de Amigo (Wii).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Samurai Spirits Rokuban Shoubu (PS2).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sandboxie 3.30.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Santana - Multi Dimensional Warrior.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Satellite TV for PC 2008 Elite Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Satellite TV for PC 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Save Flash v4.1.0023.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Save2Pc Pro 3.4.5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Save2pc Pro v3.4.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SBMAV Disk Cleaner 3.30.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Scan2CAD Pro 7.6i.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Scientific American Mind Aug-Sept 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Scientific American Mind June-July 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Screenshot Master 1.9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ScriptCryptor Compiler 2.9.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Scroll Navigator 3.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SD Card Formating Software 2.0 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SD Weather Lab 6.1 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sea Storm 3D Screensaver.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Seagate File Recovery 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Search Engine Composer v5.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Season Match 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Secure Data Wiper 3.0.1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\See Password 2.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Seikai no Monshou (1999) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Seikai no Senki 1 (2000) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Seikai no Senki 2 (2001) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Seikai no Senki OVA (2001) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SEO Elite 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Serbian-English Translator and Dictionary 2.0 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Serif MoviePlus X3 6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Serif MoviePlus X3 v6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Serv-U Ftp Server 7.3.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Serv-U FTP Server v7.3.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sex and Death 101 (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sex and the City (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sex and the City - Original Motion Picture Soundtrack (OST) 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sexy Wallpapers Vol 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ShareAlarmPro 2.0.5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Shark Bait (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sharp World Clock 4.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Shaun of the Dead (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Shine a Light (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Shinobi Heart Under Blade (2005) (Japanese).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Shrek the third (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Shutdown Timer v1.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Shutdown Timer1.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Shutter (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sid Meiers Civilization IV Colonization.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SideFX Houdini Master v9.5.230.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Signature Creator 1.12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Signature Maker 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Signature Maker v2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Silver Convention - Disco Collection.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SimCity Creator (NDS).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Simple Machine Protect 1.8.3 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Simple Machine Protect 1.8.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Singh is Kinng (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SiSoftSandra Pro Business 1.15.40.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SiSoftware Sandra Pro Business 2009 1.15.40.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SiSoftware Sandra Pro Business XII SP2c 2008.5.14.24.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Six Reasons Why (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sketsa SVG Graphics Editor 5.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SkillCrest VistaMetrix 1.35.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Skinwalkers (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Skype 4.0 Beta.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SlickEdit 2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SlideshowZilla v1.42.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Slike Ane Ivanovic FHM Magazina (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SlySoft AnyDVD HD 6.4.6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SlySoft AnyDVD HD v6.4.6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SlySoft AnyDVD HD v6.4.6.9 Multilingual.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SlySoft AnyDVD HD v6.4.6.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SlySoft CloneDVD 2.9.1.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Slysoft CloneDVD 2.9.1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Slysoft CloneDVD 2.9.1.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Smackdown vs. Raw 2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Smallville Season 7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Smart Data Recovery 4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Smart DVD-CD Burner 3.0.104.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Smart Install Maker 5.02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Smart PC Suite 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Smart People (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SmartSound Sonicfire Pro v5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SmartSynchronize 3.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SmartVizor Pro 9.1.8.924.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Smarty Uninstaller 2008 Pro 2.2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Snapz Pro X 2.1.2 Mac.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Snow Buddies (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\So Close (2002) (Chinese).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Soccer Mom (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SoftKey Revealer 1.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Softomate ToolbarStudio 4.1.0.33.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Software Shelf Print Manager Plus 2008.v7.0.130.32.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Solo AntiVirus 7.0.7.0.1 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sonic RecordNow Deluxe v7.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sonne CD Copy Master 1.0.0.636.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sonne Cd Copy Master V1.0.0.636.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sonne Flash Decompiler 5.0.1.4623.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Acid Music Studio 7.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Ericsson Unlock Tools.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Sound Forge 9.0 e 441.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Sound Forge 9.0 Professional Production Suite.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Sound Forge V9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony SoundForge v9.0c Build 405.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Vegas Platinum Edition 9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Vegas Pro 8.0 - Pre Cracked - All Plugins.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Vegas Pro 8.0c Full.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Vegas Pro 8.0c.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sony Vegas Pro 8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sophos AntiVirus v7.3.3 Cracked.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sothink SWF Decompiler 4.4.80916.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SoundConverter 2008 v. 3.3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SP1 Exe Binder.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Space Chimps (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Space Hack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Space Jam (1996).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpamBully 4.0.0.90.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spamcc 4.7 Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spamcc v4.7 Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sparklies Photoshop 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Speed Shutdown 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Speed Startup 1.03.18.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Speed Up 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Speed Up My PC 2009 4.0.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Speed Video Splitter 2.5.13.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Speed4WEB 2.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedCommander 12.30 Build 5500.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedCommander 12.30.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Speeder XP 1.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedFan 4.29.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedFan v4.29.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedUp My PC 3.5 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedUpMyPC 2009 4.0.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedUpMyPC 2009 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedUpMyPC 2009 v4.0.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedUpMyPC 2009 v4.0.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpeedUpMyPC 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SphereXP 1.1.626.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spider Player PRO 2.3.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spiderman (2002).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spiderman 2 (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spiderman 3 (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spinrite 6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spiral (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Split And Tile Image Splitter V2.06.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spss 16.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spy Cleaner Gold 9.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spy Cleaner Gold9.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spy Emergency 2008 v5.0.405 Multilingu.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpyBoss KeyLogger Pro 4.2.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpyBoss Pro 4.2.3 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpyEraser 2.0.1.1565.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpyHunter 3.4.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SpyHunter Security Suite 3.5.11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor 5.1.0.273.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor 5.5.0.212.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor 5.5.1.322.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor 6.0.0.354.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor 6.0.0.362.zip.bac_a03388


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor 6.0.0.384.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor 6.0.0.385.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor with Anti-Virus 6.0.0.385.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Doctor With Antivirus v6.0.0..zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Nuker XT 4.9.04.1815.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Spyware Vaccine 2.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sqirlz Water Reflections 2.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SRS Audio Sandbox v1.71.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SS Business Card Vector #2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SS Vector Silhouettes Down.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stabbing Westward - Darkest Days (1998).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\StackFile RapidUp Portable 1.3.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Trek First Contact (1996).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Trek I the Motion Picture (1979).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Trek III The Search for Spock (1984).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Trek VIII First Contact (1996).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Wars 1 - The Phantom Menace (1999).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Wars 2-Attack of the Clones (2002).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Wars 3 - Revenge of the Sith (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Wars 4 - A New Hope (1977).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Wars 5 - The Empire Strikes Back (1980).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Wars 6 - Return of the Jedi (1983).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Wars The Clone Wars - S01E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Star Wars The Clone Wars - S01E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stardock DesktopX v3.10 Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\StarDock MyColors 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\StarDock WindowBlinds 5.10 Enhanced.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stargate Atlantis - Season 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stargate Atlantis - Season 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stargate Atlantis - Season 3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stargate Atlantis - Season 4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stargate Atlantis S05E10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Starship Troopers 3 Marauder (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Startup Faster 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Startup Faster! 3.0.4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Startup Master 1.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\StationRipper v2.90M.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stay Alive (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\STDU Converter 1.1.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Steam Games Grabber 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Steel Flash Theme For Windows 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Steel Trap (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Steganos Internet Security 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Steganos Privacy Suite 2008 10.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Steganos Privacy Suite 2008 v10.0.4.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Storm Codec 7.01.19.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Storm Music Studio v3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Street Fighter Alpha (1999) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Stuck (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\StudioLine Web v3.50.52.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Subtitle Finder v1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Subtitle Tools 6 in 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Subtitle Workshop 2.51.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Subtitle Workshop v 2.51.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Summer Scars (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Summoner.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Sunbelt CounterSpy v3.1.2252.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Ad Blocker 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Ad Blocker 4.5.0.1004.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Anti Spyware Pro 4.20.1046.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super AntiSpyware Pro v4.15.1000.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Email Extractor 2.83.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Fdisk 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Flexible File Synchronizer 4.42b.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Internet TV v7.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Magazine n. 146 - December-2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Mario Forever 2.16.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Utilities Pro 2008 8.0.1980.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Utilities Pro 2008 8.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Super Utilities Pro 8.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SuperAntiSpyware Pro 4.21.0.1004.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SuperAntiSpyware Professional v4.20.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Superbad (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SuperCow.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SuperEasy Video Converter v1.31.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Superjail - S01E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Supernatural - Season 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Supernatural - Season 2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Supernatural - Season 3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SuperSpeed RamDisk Plus 9.0.3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Surething CD DVD Labeler Deluxe 5.0.557.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SureThing CDDVD Labeler Deluxe v5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Svet Kompjutera (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SWF Decompiler Magic 5.0.1.3501.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SWF Decompiler Premium v2.0.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Swimming Pool (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Symantec Backup Exec System Recovery 8.0.3.28325.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Symantec Backup Exec System Recovery 8.5.0.28843.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Symantec Bootmagic 8.05 Build 295.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Symantec Network Access Control 11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Symantec Network Access Control v11.0..zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Symantec Norton 2008 Golden Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Symantec Norton 360 v.2.0.0.242.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Symantec Norton Ghost 14.0.3.28361.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SyncBackPro 5.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SyncBackProSynBackSE 5.1.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\System Commander 9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\System Mechanic 7.5.5.1 Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\System Mechanic 8.0.0.17.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\System Mechanic Professional 8.0.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\System Mechanic v8.0.0.17.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\SysTools BKF Repair v3.0 build 1208.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\T-Shirt Design Kit Profesional 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tail4Win 3.6.1.31.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Taken (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tally 9 Release 2.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Taste of Home - AugustSeptember 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TechSmith SnagIt 9.0.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TechSmith SnagIt 9.0.1 Build 108.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TechSmith SnagIt 9.0.1 Build 122.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Techsmith SnagIt 9.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Techsmith SnagIt 9.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TechSmith SnagIt v9.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Techsmith SnagIt v9.0.2-ZWT.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TechSmith SnagIt v9.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tekken Dark Resurrection (PSP).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tell Me More Performance 9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Template Monster 13102 Travel Agency.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Template Monster 20006.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Template Monster 20342.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Template Monster 6333 Motor Club.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Template Monster 9449.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tera Copy 1.22.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tera Copy Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Terminator 2 Judgment Day (1991).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Terminator 3 Rise of the Machines (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Terminator The Sarah Connor Chronicles - S02E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Terminator The Sarah Connor Chronicles - S02E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Terminator The Sarah Connor Chronicles - S02E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Terminator the Sarah Connor Chronicles - S02E05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TerminatorThe Sarah Connor Chronicles - S02E04.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Terracotta#039;s Garden.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Test Drive Unlimited - MegaPack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Test Drive Unlimited Mega Pack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Text to Speech Maker 1.6.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TextCatch v2.6.4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Accidental Husband (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Air I Breathe (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Art of Travel (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Big Bang Theory - S02E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Bob Crewe Generation - Barbarella


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

(1968).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Bucket List (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Chronicles of Narnia (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Chronicles of Narnia (7 Books).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Cleaner - S01E12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Complete Idiots Guide to the Kama Sutra.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Contractor (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Couch Trip (1988).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Crow (1994).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Cult - Pure Cult The Best of the Cult (1993).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Cycle (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Dark Knight (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Deer Hunter (1978).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Devils Chair (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Doors - Best of the Doors.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Doors - Essential Rarities.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Dream Team (1989).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Elder Scrolls Oblivion.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Family That Preys (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Flyboys (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Forbidden Kingdom (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Genius Club (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Girls Next Door - S05E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Golden Compass (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Good German (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Good Shepherd (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Great Indian Laughter Champions 4 (Episode 23).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Great Indian Laughter Champions 4 (Episode 24).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Great Indian Laughter Champions 4 (Episode 25).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Great Indian Laughter Champions 4 (Episode 31).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Guess Who-Greatest Hits.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Guyver (1991).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Guyver Dark Hero (1994).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Happening (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Haunted - Versus.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Hills - S04E09.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Hobbit (PS2).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Incredible Hulk (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The JukeBoxer 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Ladies Man (2000).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Last House In the Woods (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Last Time I Committed Suicide (1997).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Life and Times of Tim - S01E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Life Before Her Eyes (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Line (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Love Guru (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Magic Cube (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Magicians Handbook.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Man (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Matador (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Matrix (1999).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Matrix Reloaded (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Matrix Revolutions (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Midnight Meat Train (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Money Pit (1986).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Mummy Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (Wii).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Note.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ownloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Offspring - Rise and Fall, Rage and Grace (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Onion Movie (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Orphanage (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Party (1968).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Perfect Assistant (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Pirates Who Dont Do Anything (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Plans of Man (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Pledge (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Privacy Guard 1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Promotion (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Rasmus - Black Roses 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Red Cell (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Rocker (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Shawshank Redemption (1994).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Simpsons - S20E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Simpsons Movie (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Sims 2 Apartment Life.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Spiderwick Chronicles.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Strangers (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Streets Everything Is Borrowed (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Terminator (1984).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Thirteenth Floor (1999).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Top 100 Fonts of Dafonts.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Toxic Crusaders The Movie (2002).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Unit - S04E02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Usual Suspects (1995).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Warriors (1979).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The Witcher Enhanced.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The X Files I Want to Believe (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\The X-Files I Want to Believe (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TheaterTek DVD Advanced Audio v2.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Think Cell Chart 5 0 17289.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\This Ugly and Beautiful World (2004) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Til Death - S03E06.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Time Bandits (1981).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tiny XP Rev05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Titan Backup V2.1.0.63.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Titan Backup v2.3.0.97-BRD.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TMPGEnc XPress v4.5.2.255.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TMPGEnc.XPress 4.4.2.238.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Todd Rundgren - Liars Live @320 (2005).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tomato Torrent 1.5 (MAC).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tonagura! (2006) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tony Hawk#039;s Project 8 (PS2).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ToolbarStudio 4.1.0.27.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Toon Boom Studio 4.0.9946.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Top Gun (1986).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tortilla Heaven (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Comander 7 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Commander 7.04a.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Commander Ultima Prime v4.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Privacy 5.5.0.331.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Spy V2.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Uninstall 4.9.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Video Converter 3.12 Build 080330.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Video Converter 3.12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Total Video Converter 3.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TotalTunes Control v2.5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Touch Copy 3.07.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tourweaver 4.00 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tourweaver Pro 4.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tourweaver Professional Edition 4.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tourweaver v4.00 Professional Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tracks Eraser Pro 7.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Train - Drops of Jupiter.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trancite Easy Street Draw v4.0.8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Transfer Your PC Deluxe v2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trend Micro Internet Security 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trend Micro Internet Security Pro 17.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trial Reset 3.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trillian Astra 4.0.0.74.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trillian Astra 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trillian Pro 3.1.11.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trojan Remover 6.6.5.2510 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trojan Remover 6.6.5.2510.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trojan Remover 6.7.2 B2541.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trojan Remover 6.7.2 Build 2545.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trojan Remover 6.7.2.2542.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trojan Remover 6.7.2.2545.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trojan Remover 6.7.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Trojan Remover 6.72.2545.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\True Blood - S01E05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\True BoxShot 1.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tube Hunter Ultra 2.3.2860.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tube Hunter Ultra 2.3.2975.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tube Hunter Ultra v.2.2.2156.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tube Hunter Ultra v2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tube Hunter Ultra v2.3.2850.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tune Up 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tune Up Utilities 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tunebite 5.1.174.7400.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TuneUp Utilities 2008 7.0.7991 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TuneUp Utilities 2008 7.0.8007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TuneUp Utilities 2008 v7.0.8004.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TuneUP Utilities 2008 v7.0.8007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TuneUp Utilities 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Turbo Fiesta 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TurboCAD Furniture Maker 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TurboCAD Professional 15.1.36.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TurboCAD Professional v15.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Turtix The.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tweak VI Ultimate 1.0.1085.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tweak VI Ultimate 1.0.10850.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Tweak VI Ultimate v1.0.1085.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TweakNow PowerPack Pro 2.1.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TweakNow PowerPack Pro 2.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TweakNow PowerPack Professional v2.2 Retail.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TweakNow PowerPack Professional v2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Twelve Monkeys (1995).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\TwistedBrush Pro Studio 15.57.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Two and a Half Men - S06E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Two Brothers (2004).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\U Ordinaciji (1995) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\U2-Live Under A Blood Red Sky - 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ubuntu Unleashed 2008 Covering 8.04 and 8.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UE Studio 6.60.0.1004.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UG Ultimate Girl (2005) Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ulead Video Studio 11 Plus.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ultimate DVD and Video Converter Suite 7.02.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ultimate Girls (2005) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ultimate Motorcross.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UltimateZip 4.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ultra DVD Creator 2.5.0814.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ultra Iso Premium Edition 9.2.0.2536.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ultra Nate - Alchemy GST Reloaded (2CD) (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UltraEdit Professional v. 14.10.0.1024.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UltraISO Premium 9.3.0.2612.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UltraISO Premium 9.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UltraISO Premium Edition 9.0.0 Build 2336.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UltraISO Premium Edition v9.3.0.2612.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\UltraMon 3.0.2.Beta.2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Under the Sea (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Underworld (2003).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Underworld Evolution (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Unforgiven (1992).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Uniblue Driver Scanner 2009 2.0.0.26.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Uniblue Driver Scanner 2009 v 2.0.0.26.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Uniblue Power Suite 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Uniblue Registry Booster 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Uniblue Spy Eraser 2.0.1.1530.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Unilblue Power Suite 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Universal Extractor 1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Unknown (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Uprising 2 Lead and Destroy.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Uriah Heep - Wake the Sleeper (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Urnebesna Tragedija (1995) (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\USB Disk Security 5.0.0.85.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\USB Safely Remove 4.0.5.707.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\USDownloader v1.3.5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\User Control 2008 v5.984.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\User Time Control Center 4.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - 100 No.1 Hits (2001).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - 100 Ramp;B Classics The Anthems (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - House Area (2008.2).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - Nobody Built Like You.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - Playlist Reggae (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - Progression (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - Stand Up and Say.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - Superventas (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VA - Urban Music.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Valentine - S01E01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Valley of Angels (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Van Wilder (2002).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Various - The No. 1 HardDance Hits Album.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VBA Password Bypasser v1.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\vBulletin 3.7.3 Original.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\vBulletin Modifications (3.7.x).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\vBulletin Mods - Cyb Collection.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VCOM Copy Commander 9.01.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VCOM Recovery Commander 3.0.1.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VectorWorks 12.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Veja Magazine 29 December 2007.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vengeance Essential Club Sounds Vol. 2 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vengeance Essential House Vol. 1 (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Very PDF - PDF to Word Converter 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Video Convert Master 8.0.8.25.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Video Enhancer 1.9.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Video Enhancer v1.9.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Video Get 3.0.2.42.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Video Girl Ai (1992) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Video Snapshots Genius v2.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Videocharge Full 3.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VideoGet 3.0.2.43.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Videomach 5.0.5 Professional.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VideoMach 5.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Videomach v5.0.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vipers (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Virtual Chemistry Lab 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Virtual DJ 5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Virtual DJ PRO 5.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Virtual DJ Pro 5.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Virtual DJ Studio 5.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Virtual Hard Drive Pro 11 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Virtual Hard Drive Pro 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Codec Package 4.6.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Inspirat 2.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Inspirat v2.1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Manager 1.4.8.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Manager 1.5.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Manager 1.5.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Optimizer 4.4.17.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Start Menu Pro v2.9.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Themes Pack v.3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vista Transformation Pack 8.0.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vistanita Duplicate Finder 3.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Visual basic 6 Professional (VB6).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Visual Basic 6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Visual Build Professional 6.7.11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Visual CertExam Suite 1.9.954.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VLC media player 0.8.6i.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VLC Media Player 0.9.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VLC media player v.0.8.6c.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VMware Fusion v2.0 MAC OSX.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VMware Fusion v2.0.0 MAC OSX.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VMWare ThinApp 4.0.0.200.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VMWare ThinApp v4.0.0.2200.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vopt 9.05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Voyage Journey From the Earth to the Moon.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Vratice Se Rode (2007) S01E01-E25 (Serbian).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO ConvertX to DVD - 3.1.3.40.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO ConvertX to DVD 3.1.3.40.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO ConvertXtoDVD 3.2.0.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO ConvertXtoDVD 3.2.1.55b.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO CopyToDVD 4.1.1.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO PhotoDVD 2.9.6.1d.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO Software CopyToDVD 4.1.1.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO Software Goldmembership 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VSO Software Goldmembership v2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\VueScan Professional Edition 8.4.78.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wall E (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wall-E (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wanted (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\War of the Worlds 2 The Next Wave (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\War, Inc (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Waresoft XP Smoker Pro 5.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WarGames - The Dead Code (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Warriors of Virtue (1997).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Water Illusion Screensaver 4 0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Watermark Factory v2.58.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Watermark Master 2.0.7.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Weather Alarm Clock 3.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Web Research Professional 2.8.3711.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Web Vulnerability Scanner 5.1.70829.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\webcamXP 5.3.2.275.2018.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WebcamXP Pro 5.2.5.750.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Webroot Spysweeper 5.5.7.124.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Website Layout Maker 2.27.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Website Layout Maker V1.74.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Website Submitter 2.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Website X5 Evolution 7.0.11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Websmartz Banner Designer Pro 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Welcome to Sajjanpur (2008) (Hindi).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WeqSoft Picture To Video Converter v1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Werewolf In A Womens Prison (2006).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\What Would Jesus Buy (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WhatSize 4.3.1 (Mac).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Where In the World Is Osama Bin Laden (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Whisper (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wi-Fi Defense 1.0.21.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wiki Web Collaboration.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Will Martin - A New World.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Will Young - Let It Go (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WIN2PDF 3.40.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinAmp 5.52.1800.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winamp 5.541.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winamp 5.55 Build 1640 Pro Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winamp 5.55 Plugins 30 Skins.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinAMP 5.55 Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winamp Pro 5.5.4.2189 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winamp Pro 5.541.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winamp Pro v5.541 Build 2189.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winamp Sound Enhancement 1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winamp Volume Logic 1.31.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winaso Disk Cleaner 2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winaso Disk Cleaner v2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinASO Registry Optimizer 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinASO Registry Optimizer 4.1 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinASO Registry Optimizer 4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinASO Registry Optimizer v4.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winavi Converter 8.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinCHM Pro 3.51.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Window Blinds 6.10.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Crystal XP 3.08.09.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Genuine Advantage Validation 1.8.31.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows KeyGen Pack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Media Player 11 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Media Player 11 Skins Collection I.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Media Player 12.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Media Player 2008 Codecs Pack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Media Player 2009 Codecs Pack.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows SP3 Xp-Windows 7 Viena.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Vista Black Edition 2009 SP1 (Genuine).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Vista Ultimate Alien Edition 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows Vista Ultimate Dell.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP Gamer.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP Home Theater Edition SP3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP Live theme 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP Live USB Edition 2008 2.2 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP Performance Edition SP3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP Pro Rabbit.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP Pro SP3 Untouched October.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP Professional SP3 Integrated.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP SP3 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP SP3 Viena Edition 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Windows XP SP3 Viena.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WindowsXP SP3 9 in 1 ISO.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinHex 15.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinMount 3.1.0925.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinMount v3.1.0925.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinPatrol 15.9.2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR 3.80 (Linux).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR 3.80 Beta 5 SWO Corporate Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR 3.80 Final Corporate Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR 3.80 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR 3.80 SWO.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winrar 3.80.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR 3.80.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winrar 4.1.65.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR Crystal 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winrar Extreme 2008 with 100 Themes.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR Extreme 2009.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Winrar Extreme 3.71.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRar Password Remover V1.1 Rc.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR v3.42 Crystal.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinRAR v3.80 Corporate Edition.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinTask 3.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinTask 3.5a.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinTask v3.5a.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinTools.NET Ultimate v8.9.0.8900.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinUtilities v6.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinWay Resume Deluxe 12.000.019.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinZip 11.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinZip 12.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinZip Pro 11.2.8094.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WinZip Pro 12.0 Build 8252.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wireless WEP Key Password Spy 1.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wise Disk Cleaner 7.73.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wise Disk Cleaner Pro 3.71.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wise Disk Cleaner Pro 3.72.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wise Disk Cleaner Pro v3.72 Build 124.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wise Registry Cleaner Pro 3.51.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wise Registry Cleaner Pro 3.71.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wise Registry Cleaner Pro 3.72.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Witch Hunter Robin - Complete Collection (2004) Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Witchblade (2006) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WM Recorder v12.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wolverine and the X Men - S01E05.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Womble MPEG Video Wizard DVD v08.2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wondershare DVD Slideshow Builder.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wondershare Movie Story 4.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wondershare Movie Story v4.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wondershare Photo Collage Studio 4.2.9.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wondershare Photo Story Platinum 3.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wondershare YouTube Downloader v1.2.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Working Ddl Script.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Worms - Armageddon.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Worms Armageddon.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Worst Week - S01E03.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Writing With Power Mastering the Writing Process.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Wrox#039;s Asp.net 2.0 Visual Web Developer 2005 Express.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\WWW File Share 5.20.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\X-Fonter 6.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\X-oom DVD Player Deluxe 4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\X-OOM DVD Player v4.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xara 3D 6.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xara Xtreme Pro v4.0.4728.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xara3D 6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft DVD Creator 3.0.38.0829.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft DVD Creator v3.0.38.0829.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum 5.0.43.0908.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft DVD Ripper Ultimate 5.0.43 bu.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft DVD Ripper Ultimate


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

5.0.43.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft DVD Ripper Ultimate 5.0.44.0925.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft DVD Subtitle Ripper 2.01.1.14.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft Video Converter 5.1.3.0926.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 5.1.2.0819.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 5.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft Video Convertor 3.1.37.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft Video Convertor.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xilisoft Video Cutter 1.0.27.0307.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\xmlBluePrint 6.1.0824.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\xmlBluePrint 6.1.0924.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XnView 1.95 beta 2 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XnView v1.94.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XoftSpy SE 4.33.302.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XoftSpySE 4.33.5259.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XoftSpySE v4.33.5259.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XP Codec Pack 2.3.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XP DLL Library Restore.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XP Smoker 5.4.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XP Speeder 1.8 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xp To Mac Transformation Pack v3.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XPlite Professional 1.9 (Build 0334).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XPlite Professional 1.9 Build 0334 (Portable).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XPlite Professional 1.9 Build 0334.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XPlite Professional 1.9 Portable.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xtorrent 1.0 (Mac).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XtraTools 2008.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XTreme DriverPacks v1.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xtreme Toolkit Pro 12.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Xtreme Toolkit Pro v12.0.2.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\XYplorer 7.60.0000.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Yaga amp; Mackie - La Bellaquera.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Yahoo Auto Reply 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Yahoo! User Interface Library.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Yamicsoft Vista Manager v1.2.5.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\yberLink PowerDVD Ultra 8.0.2021a.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Yewsoft WebcamMax 5.0.5.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Yewsoft WebcamMax v5.0.5.6.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Yggdra Union (GBA).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\You Dont Mess with the Zohan (2008).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Your Uninstaller 2008 Pro 6.1.1259.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Your Uninstaller Pro 2008 6.1.1259.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Your Uninstaller! 2008 Pro 6.1.1256.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Your Uninstaller! 2008 PRO v6.1.1259.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Your Uninstaller! PRO 2008 6.1.1259.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\YouTube Google Video Grabber 1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\YouTube2DVD Burner 1.4.0.50.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Yumeria (2004) - Anime.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Zards Software Cleanse Uninstaller Pro.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Zards Software GoGoStop Scheduled Tasks Manager 1.3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZBrush 3.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZC Video Converter 1.7.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Zemana Antilogger 1.1.2.416.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Zero Assumption Recovery 8.3.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZIP Recovery Toolbox v1.0.8.37.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Ziperello 2.1.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Zodiac (2007).zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Zone Labs IMsecure Pro 1.5.0.39.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZoneAlarm AntiVirus v7.0.483.000.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZoneAlarm ForceField 1.1.079.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZoneAlarm Internet Security 7.0.462.0.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZoneAlarm Pro 8.0.015.000.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZoneAlarm Pro 8.0.020.000.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\ZoneAlarm with Antivirus 8.0.015.000.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Zoom Player Home Premium 6.00.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\Zoom Player WMV Professional 6.0 Final.zip.bac_a03388	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck	1
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\profile\cache4\temporary_download\incredimail_install.exe	Infected: not-a-virusownloader.Win32.ImLoader.n	1
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncrediMail_Install.exe	Infected: not-a-virusownloader.Win32.ImLoader.n	1
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\c1\OLV23U32.exe.vir	Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.dva	1
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\dygxbo.dll.vir	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ejt	1
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\pgnaotkw.dll.vir	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ejt	1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EV02\EV022328.exe	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hzp	1

The selected area was scanned.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It would seem that many of the infected files might be from illegal Limewire downloads?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/645216-computer-going-so-slow.html

And it also appears that you don't learn from the past..........running Limewire there too.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Indeed.

Download this from Microsoft and run it on your computer
Filename = WGADiag2.exe
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012

Press "Copy to clipboard" and then you can paste to Wordpad and post to this thread


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Diagnostic Report (1.7.0095.0):
-----------------------------------------
WGA Data-->
Validation Status: Genuine
Validation Code: 0
Online Validation Code: N/A
Cached Validation Code: N/A
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-2987F-4FJMR-66P3T
Windows Product Key Hash: fSIpScktJqvol2xXEU0LpjDQwvg=
Windows Product ID: 76487-OEM-2243622-74942
Windows Product ID Type: 3
Windows License Type: OEM System Builder
Windows OS version: 5.1.2600.2.00010100.2.0.pro
CSVLK Server: N/A
CSVLK PID: N/A
ID: {772A56F0-059F-4537-A810-D497BFA4624A}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
WGA Version: Registered, 1.8.31.0
Signed By: Microsoft
Product Name: N/A
Architecture: N/A
Build lab: N/A
TTS Error: N/A
Validation Diagnostic: 025D1FF3-171-1
Resolution Status: N/A

WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A
Version: N/A

WGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: 0
File Exists: Yes
Version: 1.8.31.0
WgaTray.exe Signed By: Microsoft
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: Microsoft

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WGATray.exe Signed By: Microsoft
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 114 Blocked VLK 2
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 - 114 Blocked VLK 2
Microsoft Office Professional 2007 - 100 Genuine
OGA Version: Registered, 1.6.28.0
Signed By: Microsoft
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-171-1

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Win32)
Default Browser: N/A, hr=0x80070002
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{772A56F0-059F-4537-A810-D497BFA4624A}</UGUID><Version>1.7.0095.0</Version><OS>5.1.2600.2.00010100.2.0.pro</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-66P3T</PKey><PID>76487-OEM-2243622-74942</PID><PIDType>3</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-515967899-1580436667-839522115</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.</Manufacturer><Model>945GCM-S2L</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Award Software International, Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>F6</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="4"/><Date>20080325000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>532D337F0184E06A</HWID><UserLCID>0C09</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>AUS Eastern Standard Time(GMT+10:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/><BRT/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>114</Result><Products><Product GUID="{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}"><LegitResult>114</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003</Name><Ver>11</Ver><Val>59D1605114E3500</Val><Hash>vfZmaSmFPIYrLWTcZSZErUQg+Fo=</Hash><Pid>73931-640-0000106-57378</Pid><PidType>14</PidType></Product><Product GUID="{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}"><LegitResult>100</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Professional 2007</Name><Ver>12</Ver><Val>14B58DAE232CA88</Val><Hash>B3jP4cBebqSdJOGSAkyPYGm8zlU=</Hash><Pid>81605-324-7431256-65564</Pid><PidType>10</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="15" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="16" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="18" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="19" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="1A" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="1B" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="44" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="15" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="16" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="18" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="19" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="1A" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="1B" Version="12" Result="100"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults>


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

aca my daughter downloaded music


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, what I think you need to do is make her a separate user account and take away program installation rights, and download rights.

There is also a ton of illegal software, operating systems, like XP and Vista.

Many ISPs are cracking down on P2P programs and illegal downloads and presenting the "account holder" with a cease and desist order. It's in your best interest to cut this off immediately. And of course, she's going to be upset.

http://www.broadbandinfo.com/cable/cox/high-speed-internet/file-sharing.html

Peer-to-Peer File Sharing - What Cox Customers Should Do if They Receive a Letter
*If you are a Cox customer and you receive a letter indicating that your identity is being sought, it's very important to treat the matter very seriously. If you do receive a letter and do not want your personal information revealed, then you must consult an attorney who is experienced in copyright law.* Your attorney can try to file a motion with the court to raise objections without releasing your name, but this must be done before Cox is required by law to provide the information.

Peer-to-Peer File Sharing - Cox's Position on Your Privacy
Cox Communications places great value on their customer's privacy. This can be seen in their Online Privacy Policy. However, the fact that Cox respects customer policy does not mean that Cox supports copying material without permission. Cox attempts to educate their customers about the safe and proper way to use the Internet, and encourages all of its customers to respect the rights of others just as it respects the privacy rights of its customers.

*When Cox receives a valid subpoena requesting personal customer information by a certain date, the company has to comply.* For more information about this very important issue, please refer to Cox's pages discussing this topic.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This did not happen in just one session on the machine, this is months or years of downloads.

There is so much illegal software there I think the best advice I can give you is to format and reoad the machine.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

d is a old hard drive from the old computer


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure what D has to do with anything, but, all this illegal software is on the C: drive, as an example:

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\Backup\*Dragon Naturally Speaking Preferred*.zip.bac_a03388 Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.dck 1

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

If you scroll through the pages and pages of infected files that you posted, you will also see Windows XP, all versions, all flavors, Windows Vista, etc. Your daughter has been doing some very serious pirating.

Quite frankly, I don't think I have EVER seen that many illegally downloaded programs on one computer


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

isnt there anyway i can get rid of all these


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Delete this *folder*: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\HouseCall 6.6\*Backup*


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ok ive done that


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

After you have done that make sure you empty the recycle bin.

You should also uninstall Office 2007 since that is not a valid installation.

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the quote box below into it:


> KILLALL::
> File::
> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll
> Registry::
> [-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{C514A4E5-E889-4CA8-BE28-CAC7E19F25FE}]


Save the file to you desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply.

Then do a new Kaspersky scan.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

sorry do i delete the whole house call antivirus folder or just the back up cause i done that.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You might as well delete the entire house call folder it's likely not something you purchased. You don't have it installed, in fact I don't see any anti-virus installed.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

i was told i had to download 2008 office for a course at tafe believe it not IT i will fail i swear lol IM HOPELESS AT THIS


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

cyber its a free scanner thing thats supposed to get rid of viruses


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

kanachoe said:


> i was told i had to download 2008 office for a course at tafe believe it not IT i will fail i swear lol IM HOPELESS AT THIS


There is no Office 2008, only Office 2007, and who ever told you to download it from Limewire should be turned into their higher ups.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ComboFix 08-10-16.01 - Administrator 2008-10-17 7:04:55.5 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.556 [GMT 10:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\cfscript.txt
* Created a new restore point

FILE ::
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
---- Previous Run -------
.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-09-16 to 2008-10-16 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-10-16 07:54 . 2008-10-16 07:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2008-10-16 07:54 . 2008-10-16 07:54 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2008-10-16 07:54 . 2008-10-16 07:54 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2008-10-16 07:54 . 2008-09-10 00:04	38,528	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2008-10-16 07:54 . 2008-09-10 00:03	17,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2008-10-16 07:49 . 2008-10-16 07:49 d--------	C:\Program Files\Avira
2008-10-16 07:49 . 2008-10-16 07:49 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Avira
2008-10-15 08:58 . 2006-10-05 23:09	155,648	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxres.dll
2008-10-15 08:52 . 2004-08-04 22:00	562,176	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fxsst.dll
2008-10-15 08:51 . 2004-05-13 00:39	876,653	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fp4awel.dll
2008-10-15 08:50 . 2008-10-15 08:50	488	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:49 . 2008-10-15 08:49	749	-rah-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
2008-10-15 08:02 . 2008-10-15 08:51	23,392	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nscompat.tlb
2008-10-15 08:02 . 2008-10-15 08:51	16,832	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\amcompat.tlb
2008-10-15 08:01 . 2004-08-04 22:00	16,384	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\isignup.exe
2008-10-10 10:31 . 2007-12-24 16:37	138,384	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys
2008-10-10 09:48 . 2008-10-10 09:48 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\Sun
2008-10-10 09:44 . 2008-10-10 09:44	0	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
2008-10-10 09:32 . 2008-10-10 09:47 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI
2008-10-05 19:56 . 2008-10-06 12:52 d--------	C:\Program Files\pictures
2008-10-05 19:28 . 2008-10-05 19:37	14,298,221	--a------	C:\Dance Hip Hop Mix - Nelly, Ja Rule, Outkast, Shaggy, Destinys Child, Jlo, Jay-Z, Mystikal, Sysco, Dmx, Snoop Dogg.mp3
2008-10-05 17:39 . 2008-10-06 14:37 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2008-10-05 17:28 . 2008-10-05 17:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\PrivacIE
2008-10-05 17:10 . 2008-10-06 12:52 d----c---	C:\WINDOWS\ie8
2008-10-02 21:22 . 2008-10-05 21:26 d--------	C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup
2008-10-02 12:31 . 2008-10-02 13:32 d--------	C:\$AVG8.VAULT$
2008-10-02 12:25 . 2008-10-02 21:22 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8(2)
2008-10-02 09:08 . 2008-10-10 09:10 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\.housecall6.6
2008-10-02 00:07 . 2008-10-02 00:07	147,456	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbzip10.dll
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-06 12:51 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rontz
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-06 12:51 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\psc
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-17 06:07 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\EV02
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-16 06:59 d--------	C:\Temp
2008-10-02 00:03 . 2008-10-02 00:03	71,824	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ppwxzhsbzkmu.exe
2008-10-01 16:18 . 2008-10-01 16:18 d--------	C:\ConvertTemp
2008-09-26 21:00 . 2008-09-26 21:00	65	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\FISHUI.INI
2008-09-26 17:39 . 2008-09-26 17:27	24,576	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\sms.db
2008-09-26 16:41 . 2008-09-26 16:42 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\URTTemp
2008-09-26 01:47 . 2008-09-26 18:54 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\DataCast
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31 d--------	C:\Program Files\XviD
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31 d--------	C:\Program Files\Lame MP3 Codec
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2002-12-03 22:13	1,048,576	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\lameACM.acm
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2005-05-03 09:33	299,008	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\LAME_MP3.dll
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2008-09-25 22:31	65,024	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\IFinst26.exe
2008-09-25 22:31 . 2004-12-10 21:29	401	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\lame_acm.xml
2008-09-25 22:30 . 2008-09-25 22:30 d--------	C:\Program Files\MarkAny
2008-09-25 16:04 . 2008-09-25 16:04 dr-------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Brother
2008-09-22 07:55 . 2008-09-22 07:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\LoadIt
2008-09-22 07:52 . 2004-08-04 22:00	221,184	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpns.dll
2008-09-21 21:12 . 2008-09-21 21:12 d--hs----	C:\WINDOWS\ftpcache
2008-09-20 15:19 . 2008-09-26 17:35	33	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\Multimedia manager.INI
2008-09-19 08:28 . 2008-09-19 08:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\System
2008-09-19 08:28 . 2008-09-19 09:17 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\SmartDraw
2008-09-19 08:19 . 2008-09-19 08:28 d--------	C:\Program Files\SmartDraw 2009
2008-09-18 16:57 . 2008-09-18 16:57 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion
2008-09-18 16:57 . 2008-09-18 16:58 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Yahoo!
2008-09-18 09:55 . 2008-09-28 09:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo!
2008-09-18 09:54 . 2008-09-18 09:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
2008-09-17 09:21 . 2008-09-17 09:25 d--h-----	C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp
2008-09-17 09:21 . 2008-09-17 09:21 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\Logs

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-10-10 14:19	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2008-10-09 23:01	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2008-10-09 22:37	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\IncrediMail
2008-10-02 03:20	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\STK018_V2.01
2008-09-27 04:20	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Ahead
2008-09-26 07:23	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-09-25 15:46	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Samsung
2008-09-25 12:44	348,160	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcr71.dll
2008-09-24 22:07	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2008-09-24 11:20	---------	d---a-w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2008-09-21 11:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\ArcSoft
2008-09-15 00:57	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\SonicWallES
2008-09-08 13:42	5,632	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\StarOpen.sys
2008-09-08 12:39	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberLink
2008-09-08 12:39	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\CyberLink
2008-09-02 17:03	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works
2008-09-02 02:10	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Office Genuine Advantage
2008-08-30 00:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\NOS
2008-08-30 00:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NOS
2008-08-28 12:42	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Sun
2008-08-28 12:42	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Java
2008-08-28 12:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2008-08-22 01:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 01:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 00:57	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems
2008-08-22 00:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft
2008-08-22 00:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\ArcSoft
2008-08-21 15:43	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Amaranth Games
2008-08-21 15:39	0	----a-w	C:\Program Files\temp01
2008-08-20 04:52	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\FriendsReunited Games
2008-08-17 04:00	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\PC Wizard 2008
2008-07-31 00:41	68,616	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XAPOFX1_1.dll
2008-07-31 00:41	238,088	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactengine3_2.dll
2008-07-31 00:40	509,448	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XAudio2_2.dll
2008-07-18 12:10	45,768	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
2008-07-18 12:07	270,880	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mucltui.dll
2008-07-18 12:07	210,976	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
2008-07-16 04:17	1,082,880	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\AutoPartNt.exe
2008-06-20 06:04	32,768	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012008062020080621\index.dat
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_ 9.21.49.14 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2008-10-16 20:16:33	2,468	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\EventCache\{E8261E54-5038-4BF1-B4DA-2BEB0A7B1D46}.bin
+ 2008-05-09 03:15:51	45,376	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgntdd.sys
+ 2008-01-21 08:11:28	22,336	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgntmgr.sys
+ 2008-06-27 05:03:55	75,072	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avipbb.sys
+ 2007-03-01 00:34:22	28,352	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ssmdrv.sys
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{AB26BF6C-BB04-4F00-8F98-BDE786CDE97D}"= "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll" [BU]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IncrediMail"="C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe" [2008-09-24 243072]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 15360]
"Messenger (Yahoo!)"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" [2008-09-19 4347120]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IMJPMIG8.1"="C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" [2004-08-04 208952]
"PHIME2002ASync"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" [2004-08-04 455168]
"PHIME2002A"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" [2004-08-04 455168]
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 155648]
"RemoteControl"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe" [2006-11-23 56928]
"LanguageShortcut"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe" [2006-12-05 54832]
"OSSelectorReinstall"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Acronis Disk Director\oss_reinstall.exe" [2006-04-12 1261475]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-06-12 34672]
"BrMfcWnd"="C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe" [2006-03-28 622592]
"SetDefPrt"="C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe" [2005-01-26 49152]
"ControlCenter3"="C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe" [2006-04-10 61440]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe" [2008-06-10 144784]
"SMSTray"="C:\Program Files\Samsung\EmoDio\SMSTray.exe" [2008-06-23 479232]
"MSPY2002"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe" [2004-08-04 59392]
"IgfxTray"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2006-10-05 98304]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2006-10-05 114688]
"Persistence"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2006-10-05 94208]
"avgnt"="C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" [2008-06-12 266497]
"SkyTel"="SkyTel.EXE" [2007-04-04 C:\WINDOWS\SkyTel.exe]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2007-04-10 C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.exe]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE" [2004-08-04 15360]

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{88485281-8b4b-4f8d-9ede-82e29a064277}"= "C:\PROGRA~1\MarkAny\CONTEN~1\MACSMA~1.DLL" [2004-11-23 192512]

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"D:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"D:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\muzapp.exe"=

S3 AtcL002;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet Controller;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\l251x86.sys [2007-06-21 29696]
S3 ss_bus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Device 1.0 driver (WDM);C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_bus.sys [2005-08-30 58320]
S3 ss_mdfl;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Filter;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_mdfl.sys [2005-08-30 8304]
S3 ss_mdm;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Drivers;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ss_mdm.sys [2005-08-30 94000]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{84937b6a-988b-11dc-95d2-001b11ba634a}]
\Shell\AutoRun\command - F:\LaunchU3.exe -a
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2008-10-16 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job
- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe [2006-11-03 18:20]

2008-10-16 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SDMsgUpdate (TE).job
- C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\Messages\SDNotify.exe [2008-08-11 07:29]
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-10-17 07:09:02
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-10-17 7:13:34 - machine was rebooted [Administrator]
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-10-16 21:13:11
ComboFix2.txt 2008-10-15 21:09:19
ComboFix3.txt 2008-10-14 23:22:11

Pre-Run: 64,976,257,024 bytes free
Post-Run: 64,960,503,808 bytes free

223	--- E O F ---	2008-10-12 12:37:06


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

sorry its 2007 im thinking off i downloaded the free trial from there site.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Assessment Task
You are working for Felucca Travel Pty Ltd and you have been asked to type the attached letter using the following guidelines.
&#8226;	Text should be left aligned.
&#8226;	With exception of heading Italy Travel &#8211; this should be centred and bold.
&#8226;	Use Arial, font size 12pt.
&#8226;	Include bullet points for the tourist spots. Eg. Rome, Pompeii etc.
&#8226;	Include footer with your name and the date.
&#8226;	Use the spell checker and grammar checker.
&#8226;	Carefully proofread.
&#8226;	You letter should be well spaced over the full length of the page. 
&#8226;	Save the document as Springfield Travel Letter and email this to your assess 



Ms P Springfield
77 Flower Street
Pascoe Vale VIC 3044

Dear Ms Springfield,

Italy Travel

Thank you for your enquiry about travel to Italy later this year. It is a beautiful destination which offers a great experience and adventures for the traveller.
I recommend a flight to Rome with either Qantas or Thai Airways.
Depending on the length of your stay, I would be happy to recommend various places for accommodation.
In response to your enquiry regarding the &#8220;must sees&#8221; in Italy, the following are the most commonly visited tourist spots:
&#8226;	Rome: The Vatican (including the Sistine Chapel) the Colosseum, Trave Fountain;
&#8226;	Pompeii: the ruins;
Venice: St Marco Square, gondola ride, Burano, Moreno;
- Florence: the Bridge of Sighs, Statue of David, Boboli Gardens, Straw Market, day trip - Milan: Il Duma and La to Sienna and Pisa;
Scalar;
Sicily: Syracuse, Taormina, Agrigento, Messina, Palermo.
And don&#8217;t forget the shopping everywhere too!
I would also recommend you purchase a current edition of an Italian guide book, where you&#8217;ll find lots more attractions and exciting places to visit.
For your general information, Australian visitors do not require a visa and a combination of cash and traveller&#8217;s checks are recommended.
We look forward to assisting you with your travel plans. 

04/09/08


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

cause this is what i needed it for


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok, let's move on. Did you do a new Kaspersky scan?


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

its going really slow but it has only picked up 1 virus where before it had picked up heaps by now.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

<www.kaspersky.com>

Starting Java applet has failed! Please go online to use this program.

this is the message that came up first


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt* and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe* file and Allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the *green arrow* at the right, and the scan will start.
Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found:








If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select *Move incurable* as you'll see in next image:








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click *file* and choose *save report list*
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
Close Dr.Web Cureit.
*Reboot* your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from Dr.Web you saved previously in your next reply along with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

its scanning the d drive now with 5 infected objects so it must be nearly finished by now surely. sorry for taking alot of your time.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER 7 REPORT
Friday, October 17, 2008
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner 7 version: 7.0.25.0
Program database last update: Thursday, October 16, 2008 23:07:51
Records in database: 1317659
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan settings:
Scan using the following database: extended
Scan archives: yes
Scan mail databases: yes

Scan area - My Computer:
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\

Scan statistics:
Files scanned: 158787
Threat name: 3
Infected objects: 5
Suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan: 02:33:07


File name / Threat name / Threats count
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\profile\cache4\temporary_download\incredimail_install.exe	Infected: not-a-virusownloader.Win32.ImLoader.n	1
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncrediMail_Install.exe	Infected: not-a-virusownloader.Win32.ImLoader.n	1
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\c1\OLV23U32.exe.vir	Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.dva	1
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\dygxbo.dll.vir	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ejt	1
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\pgnaotkw.dll.vir	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ejt	1

The selected area was scanned.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cybertech is probably gone for the evening.......she'll be back in the a.m.

If your daughter is still spanking age, I'd give that some serious thought  if not, you need to lock your computer down better.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:18:48 PM, on 17/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://searchsave.com/index.php?sm=home
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {BE89472C-B803-4D1D-9A9A-0A63660E0FE3} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Copernic Agent - {F2E259E8-0FC8-438C-A6E0-342DD80FA53E} - C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EFOToolbar - {AB26BF6C-BB04-4F00-8F98-BDE786CDE97D} - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSSelectorReinstall] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Acronis Disk Director\oss_reinstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrMfcWnd] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter3] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSTray] C:\Program Files\Samsung\EmoDio\SMSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: STK018 PNP Monitor.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE Calendar Checker .lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &3D Satellite Search - res://C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll/GoSatteliteSearch.dll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: S&earchSave Web Search - res://C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll/GoWebSearch.dll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search Using Copernic Agent - res://C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.dll/INTEGRATION_MENU_SEARCHEXT
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch Copernic Agent - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Copernic Agent - {688DC797-DC11-46A7-9F1B-445F4F58CE6E} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager_dev/plugin/IEGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1195688322406
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3B7EBAEF-6B19-4424-805B-46FC78632DAF}: Domain = nsw.bigpond.net.au
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe

--
End of file - 8762 bytes


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

acacandy i will do that lol


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ComboFix.exe\32788R22FWJFW\C.bat;C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\ComboFix.exe;Probably BATCH.Virus;;
ComboFix.exe\32788R22FWJFW\psexec.cfexe;C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\ComboFix.exe;Program.PsExec.171;;
ComboFix.exe;C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop;Archive contains infected objects;Moved.;
SymXPep2Interface.vbs;C:\Program Files\Norton PC Checkup\executables\vbs;Probably SCRIPT.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
STK018K.exe;C:\Program Files\STK018_V2.01;Tool.Killproc;Incurable.Moved.;
F3HISTSW.DLL.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin;Adware.MyWebSearch.4;Moved.;
F3HTTPCT.DLL.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin;Adware.MWS.origin;Incurable.Moved.;
F3SCHMON.EXE.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin;Adware.MyWebSearch.9;Incurable.Moved.;
M3OUTLCN.DLL.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin;Adware.MWS.76;Incurable.Moved.;
M3PLUGIN.DLL.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin;Adware.MyWebSearch.13;Incurable.Moved.;
M3SRCHMN.EXE.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin;Adware.Websearch.6;Incurable.Moved.;
MWSOEMON.EXE.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin;Adware.Websearch.7;Incurable.Moved.;
MWSSVC.EXE.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin;Adware.Websearch.8;Incurable.Moved.;
ADAPT_Installer.exe.vir\data032;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\RECYCLER\ADAPT_Installer.exe.vir;Probably SCRIPT.Virus;;
ADAPT_Installer.exe.vir;C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\RECYCLER;Archive contains infected objects;Moved.;
A0000037.exe\32788R22FWJFW\psexec.cfexe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP1\A0000037.exe;Program.PsExec.171;;
A0000037.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP1;Archive contains infected objects;Moved.;
A0000087.DLL;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Adware.MyWebSearch.4;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000088.DLL;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Adware.MWS.origin;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000090.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Adware.MyWebSearch.9;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000096.DLL;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Adware.MWS.76;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000097.DLL;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Adware.MyWebSearch.13;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000099.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Adware.Websearch.6;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000100.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Adware.Websearch.7;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000101.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Adware.Websearch.8;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000126.exe\data032;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2\A0000126.exe;Probably SCRIPT.Virus;;
A0000126.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Archive contains infected objects;Moved.;
A0000227.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Program.PsExec.170;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000533.exe\32788R22FWJFW\psexec.cfexe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2\A0000533.exe;Program.PsExec.171;;
A0000533.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP2;Archive contains infected objects;Moved.;
A0000603.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP3;Program.PsExec.170;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000643.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP4;Trojan.DownLoader.56730;Deleted.;
A0000650.exe\32788R22FWJFW\psexec.cfexe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP4\A0000650.exe;Program.PsExec.171;;
A0000650.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP4;Archive contains infected objects;Moved.;
A0000735.bat;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP5;Probably BATCH.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000789.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP5;Program.PsExec.170;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000791.bat;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP5;Probably BATCH.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000836.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP6;Program.PsExec.170;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000847.bat;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP6;Probably BATCH.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000862.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP6;Program.PsExec.170;Incurable.Moved.;
A0000915.exe\32788R22FWJFW\C.bat;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP6\A0000915.exe;Probably BATCH.Virus;;
A0000915.exe\32788R22FWJFW\psexec.cfexe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP6\A0000915.exe;Program.PsExec.171;;
A0000915.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{947A4E86-A777-4D2D-9A70-DB2F9861571C}\RP6;Archive contains infected objects;Moved.;
ComboFix.bat;D:\ComboFix;Probably BATCH.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
opr2EZUN.htm\JavaScript.1;D:\Documents and Settings\soner veli\Application Data\Opera\Opera\profile\cache4\opr2EZUN.htm;VBS.PackFor;;
opr2EZUN.htm;D:\Documents and Settings\soner veli\Application Data\Opera\Opera\profile\cache4;Archive contains infected objects;Moved.;
A0020053.reg;D:\System Volume Information\_restore{D4BD2DD9-52F1-4DC3-A0B8-7B4DBE3E830D}\RP210;Trojan.StartPage.1505;Deleted.;


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt2 by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt2.exe* to run it. (*Note:* If you are running on Vista, right-click on the file and choose *Run As Administrator*).
*Copy the lines in the quote box below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):



> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\profile\cache\temporary_download



 Return to OTMoveIt2, right click in the *"Paste Custom List Of Files/Patterns To Move"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.

Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*Copy everything in the Results window (under the green bar) to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it in your next reply.
Close *OTMoveIt2*
*Note:* If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.* In this case, after the reboot, open Notepad (Start->All Programs->Accessories->Notepad), click File->Open, in the File Name box enter **.log* and press the Enter key, navigate to the *C:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles* folder, and open the newest .log file present, and copy/paste the contents of that document back here in your next post.

Run Malwarebytes again, post the resulting log and give some details about problems you are still having.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\profile\cache\temporary_download not found.

OTMoveIt2 by OldTimer - Version 1.0.4.3 log created on 10182008_021948


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Run Malwarebytes again, post the resulting log and give some details about problems you are still having.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.29
Database version: 1278
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

18/10/2008 2:32:14 AM
mbam-log-2008-10-18 (02-32-14).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 48137
Time elapsed: 8 minute(s), 13 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

it is going slow loading and my sound isnt working now


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks for helping me cybertech and aca


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

im of its 2.39 am here


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O3 - Toolbar: EFOToolbar - {AB26BF6C-BB04-4F00-8F98-BDE786CDE97D} - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll (file missing)
O8 - Extra context menu item: S&earchSave Web Search - res://C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll/GoWebSearch.dll.htm

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and tools used in the removal of malware*

 Click *START* then *RUN*
 Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the *U*, it needs to be there.









Download *OTCleanIt*. Save this application on your desktop. Once downloaded Double click on the *OTCleanIt.exe*. This should remove most malware tools you downloaded. A restart will be required.

Now defrag the machine, restart and I'll let Candy handle the sound problem!


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

it saying cant find combofix/u


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

kanachoe said:


> im of its 2.39 am here


I thought you were sleeping! 

Go to start, select run, type in Combofix /u

make sure you put the space in before /u


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

it still wont work 
now im with my 4 year old


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok, perhaps you have removed it previously.

Aside from the sound problem is everything ok?


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah but when you start the computer it goes to a screen that says do you want to start with windows xp you have to click it within 22 seconds or something it looks like the safe mode screen..


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That is from installing Recovery Console, part of ComboFix setup.

There are different ways you can edit that: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022

I would not remove it, it's good to have a back door. 

Perhaps the simple way is to right click on My Computer, properties, advanced, startup and recovery, settings. Change the 30 seconds to 5 seconds.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

i have done that thanks do i delete the programes on the desktop now or just leave them


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You *should* remove all of the tools I requested you to download and/or folders associated with them now. It is pointless to keep these tools around as they are updated so frequently that the tools can be outdated within a few days, sometimes within just hours.

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware and create a new restore point. 
Turn off system restore, restart the machine and then turn it back on: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310405

Now you should Clean up your PC


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ok thanks for the help and sorry for the trouble


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Happy to help. 

Sorry if I've seemed a bit under the weather.... that would be because I am.

I hope you have a system that will work for you now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

kanachoe said:


> it still wont work
> now im with my 4 year old


Is she the one playing around with the computer?


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

yes disney games but i have 2 older daughters 26,23 which did limewire
i have one more thing everytime i press internet explorer it wont come up it just makes duplicates


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow  That's a few years between daughters


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah my youngest son is 18 so he was 14 when she was born then i have a 28 year old son also im old lol


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Did you ever get an anti-virus installed? If not you can get some suggestions here: *TSG Library of Knowledge* Some are purchased and some are free.

Post a new hijackthis log for me after that.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

i got avira now but the computer is going slow still and i cant get internet explorer to open it just copys it self

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:46:09 AM, on 19/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brccMCtl.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\opera.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.news.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {BE89472C-B803-4D1D-9A9A-0A63660E0FE3} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Copernic Agent - {F2E259E8-0FC8-438C-A6E0-342DD80FA53E} - C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo!7 Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSSelectorReinstall] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Acronis Disk Director\oss_reinstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrMfcWnd] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter3] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSTray] C:\Program Files\Samsung\EmoDio\SMSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: STK018 PNP Monitor.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE Calendar Checker .lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &3D Satellite Search - res://C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll/GoSatteliteSearch.dll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search Using Copernic Agent - res://C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\CopernicAgentExt.dll/INTEGRATION_MENU_SEARCHEXT
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch Copernic Agent - {193B17B0-7C9F-4D5B-AEAB-8D3605EFC084} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Copernic Agent - {688DC797-DC11-46A7-9F1B-445F4F58CE6E} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager_dev/plugin/IEGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1195688322406
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3B7EBAEF-6B19-4424-805B-46FC78632DAF}: Domain = nsw.bigpond.net.au
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe

--
End of file - 8463 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download *OTScanIt.exe * to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *OTScanIt* on your desktop.

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus intervenes with OTScanIt, allow it to run.
Open the *OTScanit* folder and double-click on *OTScanit.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in BotCheck and Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer Errors/Warnings
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file
If the log is too large to post, use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

is this it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that is it. Not sure if she'll be back again tonight, so she may have to catch you in the a.m. (our time that is)  She's on PST, so, currently it's 5 p.m. here.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

ok acacandy thanks and how is cybertech today better i hope.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome, and thanks for asking  I think she's coming along better, but, don't ask her for a bread recipe  

(that would be an inside joke between us  ) Many of us are "friends" here


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

lol i wont


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Start *OTScanIt*. Copy/Paste the information in the Code box below into the pane where it says *Paste fix here* and then click the *Run Fix* button.


```
[Kill Explorer]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
YN -> %AllUsersProfile%\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\STK018 PNP Monitor.lnk -> %ProgramFiles%\STK018_V2.01\STK018M.exe
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\
YN -> &3D Satellite Search -> %AppData%\OSI\dlls\EFOToolbar.dll
YN -> &Search -> Reg Error: Value  does not exist or could not be read.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
NY -> ppwxzhsbzkmu.exe -> %SystemRoot%\System32\ppwxzhsbzkmu.exe
NY -> psc -> %SystemRoot%\System32\psc
NY -> rontz -> %SystemRoot%\System32\rontz
NY -> 6 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
NY -> Dance Hip Hop Mix - Nelly, Ja Rule, Outkast, Shaggy, Destinys Child, Jlo, Jay-Z, Mystikal, Sysco, Dmx, Snoop Dogg.mp3 -> %SystemDrive%\Dance Hip Hop Mix - Nelly, Ja Rule, Outkast, Shaggy, Destinys Child, Jlo, Jay-Z, Mystikal, Sysco, Dmx, Snoop Dogg.mp3
NY -> 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY -> SwSys1.bmp -> %SystemRoot%\SwSys1.bmp
NY -> SwSys2.bmp -> %SystemRoot%\SwSys2.bmp
NY -> 7 C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp
NY -> 34 C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\temp\jkos-Administrator\binaries\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\temp\jkos-Administrator\binaries\*.tmp
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```
The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the Ok button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. 
*Post that information back here*.

I will review the information when it comes back in.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Explorer killed successfully
[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\STK018 PNP Monitor.lnk moved successfully.
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\STK018 PNP Monitor.lnk not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\&3D Satellite Search\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\&Search\ deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ppwxzhsbzkmu.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\psc folder moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rontz folder moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp folder deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
C:\Dance Hip Hop Mix - Nelly, Ja Rule, Outkast, Shaggy, Destinys Child, Jlo, Jay-Z, Mystikal, Sysco, Dmx, Snoop Dogg.mp3 moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SwSys1.bmp moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SwSys2.bmp moved successfully.
[Empty Temp Folders]
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\temp\hsperfdata_Administrator\3676 scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
User's Temp folder emptied.
User's Temporary Internet Files folder emptied.
User's Internet Explorer cache folder emptied.
Local Service Temp folder emptied.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
Local Service Temporary Internet Files folder emptied.
File delete failed. C:\WINDOWS\temp\TMP00000033585164328B6F7A84 scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
Windows Temp folder emptied.
Java cache emptied.
FireFox cache emptied.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\adoc.bx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\md.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\url.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\w.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\wb.vx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\adoc.bx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\md.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\url.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\w.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\wb.vx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\adoc.bx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\md.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\url.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\w.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\wb.vx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\adoc.bx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\md.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\url.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\w.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\wb.vx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\adoc.bx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\md.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\url.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\w.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\wb.vx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\adoc.bx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\md.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\url.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\w.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\wb.vx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\adoc.bx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\md.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\url.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\w.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\wb.vx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\adoc.bx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\md.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\url.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\w.ax scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\wb.vx scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
Opera cache emptied.
RecycleBin -> emptied.
Explorer started successfully
< End of fix log >
OTScanIt by OldTimer - Version 1.0.19.0 fix logfile created on 10202008_031652

Files moved on Reboot...
File C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\temp\hsperfdata_Administrator\3676 not found!
File move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File C:\WINDOWS\temp\TMP00000033585164328B6F7A84 not found!
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\adoc.bx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\md.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\url.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\w.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0009\wb.vx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\adoc.bx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\md.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\url.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\w.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0008\wb.vx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\adoc.bx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\md.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\url.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\w.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0007\wb.vx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\adoc.bx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\md.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\url.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\w.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0006\wb.vx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\adoc.bx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\md.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\url.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\w.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0005\wb.vx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\adoc.bx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\md.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\url.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\w.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0004\wb.vx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\adoc.bx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\md.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\url.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\w.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0003\wb.vx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\adoc.bx moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\md.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\url.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\w.ax moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\Profile\vps\0000\wb.vx moved successfully.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

How is the machine running now?


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

theres nothing popping up now but it is very slow and the internet explorer wont open at all it just makes duplicates of internet explorer.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't understand what you are saying. If you double click on internet explorer you get a new internet explorer shortcut?


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Are you using the icon on your desktop? If so try going to your start, all programs and try it from there.

*Right* clicking on the icon would create a new short cut so unless you have switched your mouse buttons or your mouse is not working correctly I'm not sure why this would happen.


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

thankyou it worked as i have always done it from desktop so thankyou and sorry for the trouble that you have spent so much time on my computer.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh, that's quite all right. At least we have gotten to a point where the machine works for you!

You *should* remove all of the tools I requested you to download and/or folders associated with them now. It is pointless to keep these tools around as they are updated so frequently that the tools can be outdated within a few days, sometimes within just hours.


Start *OTScanIt*

Click the *CleanUp* button

OTScanIt will download a small file from the Internet. If a security program or firewall warns you of this allow it to download.

OTScanIt will delete any tools downloaded and files/folders created and then ask you to reboot so it can remove itself.

Click *Yes*.

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware and create a new restore point. 
Turn off system restore, restart the machine and then turn it back on: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310405

Now you should Clean up your PC

Here are some additional links for you to check out to help you with your computer security.

How did I get infected in the first place.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

Security Help Tools

Also check out *TSG Library of Knowledge*

You're welcome for my part, and I thank Candy as well for her assistance!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: You're both welcome. Glad to have helped. At least a little bit


----------



## kanachoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Thankyou aca and cyber for your help my computer seems to be going alot better and i have done everything youse said in the last post thanks again kana


----------

